# God, The Bible And How We Should Believe It?



## Doobie Doober (Aug 12, 2010)

Well i believe god is as real as a giant spaghetti monster up in the sky. Really the i know for a fact that the bible was made to control the simple minded. Like in America, they tell you to join the army to defend freedom, peace, and god. Well there is no freedom in a place where you cant posses a plant that is the safest thing in the world, and well if there is a god then where is he? Same thing in Israel, they use the Allah BS to get they dudes to blow up stuff. Mabey the bible is something to be used lightly and maybe live our life down here the best as possible so it is heaven on ear.

Alot of religious freaks are the worst hypocrites, my uncles mother in law would turn you against god. She talks about its evil to have pride, when she buys the most expensive clothes she can find and only wear them to church. Diamond earrings, diamond rings, fur jackets, etc. I hate religion. Tell me what you think.


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 12, 2010)

There is a song by Jack Johnson called Gone Going...Its about humans and materialistic ways. I think that people tend to forget what we can and can't go with you when your time is done on this planet. I dont think I hate Religion, but I believe its raw evil. I also believe that its not for everyone. I think thus far its done more harm than good. I also think that science has proven the probabilities to be extremely nil of the actual exsistence of any god. Stephen Hawking has actual recently developed through theoretical physics that it is absolutely impossible that this planet was created by a "god" or anything "humanly". Just cause other refuse the facts of Mr. Hawkings finding does not negate their factuality. In his 50 years of science he has shown that our species started spontaneously and out of science....not godly creations.

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Aug 12, 2010)

we (humans) are gods and devils the way i see it.


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 13, 2010)

lately i've been leaning to think that the bible isn't meant to be taken literally, but sort of symbolically. i've been reading some things on the gnostics lately, which is interesting to say the least.
i find it weird that the roman catholic to be the biggest christian denomination and yet it was the romans that killed christ. if you believe the whole thing that is. still weird even if you dont believe. that would be like america becoming communist, or instituting a king.


----------



## andar (Aug 13, 2010)

just go take some history classes. the bible wasnt even written till long after jesus was around. if jesus was around today hed be on our terror watch list and wed all think he was crazy. he led one of the many cults at the time. and now we think hes the son of god? give me a break , he might have been a good man but the son of god? come on now. god just magically inseminating mary? no way <- if i was joseph id be making sure i just recently banged my wife or looking for the guy who did because it sure wasnt god. and the way we think of christianity is WAY different now. the catholic church has had hundreds of years to make religion be what they want it to be. they have meetings to decide what they will believe and what they wont (all while banging little kids and being the most greedyn rich sons of bitches in the world that jesus would definately not approve of) the pope ? the vatican? what is that bullshit? jesus didnt have a fucking pope this was all made up by assholes after his time. they pick and chose what books would be in the bible. the whole way we look at christianty has been fucked. lots of people have become very wealthy using this thing we now call christianty, and a lot of people have died because it. muslims arent the only one who kill people , christians have killed shit tons of people. i dont remember jesus ever saying to go out spread my word and get a percentage of everyones paycheck for it. it wasnt supposed to be this way.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 13, 2010)

The Romans hijacked christianity after they killed The philosopher Jesus Christ. Who was in reality a con artist. The Roman Catholic church then revised the original version of the testament removing any reference to Jesus disliking "God". The original new testament was edited by the catholic church.

Religion is social control that is outdated. First set of laws.


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 13, 2010)

andar said:


> just go take some history classes. the bible wasnt even written till long after jesus was around. if jesus was around today hed be on our terror watch list and wed all think he was crazy. he led one of the many cults at the time. and now we think hes the son of god? give me a break , he might have been a good man but the son of god? come on now. god just magically inseminating mary? no way <- if i was joseph id be making sure i just recently banged my wife or looking for the guy who did because it sure wasnt god. and the way we think of christianity is WAY different now. the catholic church has had hundreds of years to make religion be what they want it to be. they have meetings to decide what they will believe and what they wont (all while banging little kids and being the most greedyn rich sons of bitches in the world that jesus would definately not approve of) the pope ? the vatican? what is that bullshit? jesus didnt have a fucking pope this was all made up by assholes after his time. they pick and chose what books would be in the bible. the whole way we look at christianty has been fucked. lots of people have become very wealthy using this thing we now call christianty, and a lot of people have died because it. muslims arent the only one who kill people , christians have killed shit tons of people. i dont remember jesus ever saying to go out spread my word and get a percentage of everyones paycheck for it. it wasnt supposed to be this way.


 to say the bible was written after jesus is a false statement. the old testament, which is the tanakh, was written well before jesus. the tanakh is what the jewish people used for worship, and jesus because he was of course a jew, according to the texts. but i pretty much agree with everything else you said.



Balzac89 said:


> The Romans hijacked christianity after they killed The philosopher Jesus Christ. Who was in reality a con artist. The Roman Catholic church then revised the original version of the testament removing any reference to Jesus disliking "God". The original new testament was edited by the catholic church.
> 
> Religion is social control that is outdated. First set of laws.


 yes they did hijack it. they were pagans before christ and even now. with the trinity, and rosary, having idols like magdeline, praying to her and others and not god, then there the whole christmas and easter thing. then their rituals at mass or w/e. they totally bastardized everything christ supposedly stood for.


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 13, 2010)

Fuck religion. Shit makes people so fake. Be yourself.


----------



## smokethechronic2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

i grew up in a "christian" house both parents very religious , but as soon as i could make my own decision not to attend church i chucked it. religion felt to me even as a 12 13 + 14 year old lad that it was a method of control and the tool was the bible. i live in n.ireland and the whole conflict here was religious, catholics against protestants nearly all wars are. unless its for oil lol. i dont believe we have to follow a religion to be a good person its how we act and feel about ourselves. one more point with all the religions in the world today they cant all be correct one is the religion and all the rest are doomed that is if there is a supreme being! do your own thing keep your conscience clear and smoke plenty of mary she'l keep u rite lol ..


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 13, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> Fuck religion. Shit makes people so fake. Be yourself.


I have to agree my recent ex forced me to fake believing in religon he's christian and I had a tendancy to say god damn a lot he would flip just scream at me how I shouldn't take the lords name in vain finally I just played along kept my mouth shut hey we all have different beliefs but backing down on my views of religion imo was what started 3yrs of being someone I was not I despise religion I've studied the religions of mormons,jews,catholic,christians,seventh day aventist,buddism and I feel 90 percent of it is all crap buddism is the only one I have any agreence with and that is not for their views but for meditation I say screw religion I'm with the potoligist and hawking


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 13, 2010)

It's just disrespectful to push your own beliefs on anyone. Humans are basically good. We all have our own intentions however.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Aug 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;LWIq3EF9wlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWIq3EF9wlU&feature=related[/video]

this is just how far organized religion can go.


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 15, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> It's just disrespectful to push your own beliefs on anyone. Humans are basically good. We all have our own intentions however.


I completely agree nobody should have to feel like they must accept anothers views its great I can express my views again


----------



## boydy (Aug 22, 2010)

i have been brought up a christian and personaly believe in God and the bible. i know alot of people dont believe but the bible encourages good actions between people so is that such a bad thing...also i find it comforting knowing that we all can have a chance to go to a place where their is no evil when we die...im not disrespcting what others belive just stating what i believe in


----------



## 420God (Aug 22, 2010)

Religion is slowly dying. With infinite knowledge at our fingertips, who believes there's a man in the sky watching us? It was said earlier, first set of laws with a story behind them.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

boydy said:


> i have been brought up a christian and personaly believe in God and the bible. i know alot of people dont believe but the bible encourages good actions between people so is that such a bad thing...also i find it comforting knowing that we all can have a chance to go to a place where their is no evil when we die...im not disrespcting what others belive just stating what i believe in


I am not attempting to disrespect your views/beliefs, but I would just like to point out that the bible does have some things that encourage good actions, but there is ALSO A ASSLOAD of crap in the bible that encourages evil...How to treat your slaves, how to offer sacrafice, how to punish, what to do if billbob is caught wankin your ol lady...stuff like that...."Where there is Good, There is Evil" --Aristotle.....I think that with the acceptance of good you inherit evil. Its ying and yang. I dont picture a heaven all sorts of pretty as some people do. I accept the laws of science and mathmatical probability over blind faith, nothing personal. I believe in fact over fiction. Just my views. 

I was forced to grow up a Catholic. I rejected Religion at the age of 21. I, like Balzac, believe that its total disrespect to push upon another your religious beliefs. I believe that any attempt to convert a non-believer or another faith based believer to ones religion is grander than murder. And should carry consequences that are equal to that of modern day murder punishment.

I am with the potologist as well. Stephan Hawking is truely amazing. His years and years of work have really awakened scientific people. I recently read a story that the Vatican covered up a assasination attempt on Hawking if he was to ever release his publications that scientifically prove that the probability of the exsistence of a "god" or "godly creator of humans" is completely impossible.( which he did release anyways) Not just in Theoretical Physics but other parts of Science, I have learned that evidence points in the direction of Hawkings laws of Spontanious Creation and Evolution.


----------



## dmajors (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't think there is anything wrong with religion except for those using it for their own personal gain. I find it amazing how close some of these religions are to each other(christianity, islam, buddhism...). There are alot of gaps in the bible that are hard to explain but the scientific "big bang theory" does not really do it for me either. The bible is 66 books written by 40 different people over 2000 years, and has some great consistency to it. Nothing wrong with believing in God, I guess if your wrong you did nothing but try to live a good life, If your right eternal happiness.


----------



## boydy (Aug 22, 2010)

lol i like the end of the above statement...i think one of the main things that discourage pepz from religion are the hipacrits (spelling fails lol) who represent a religion but dont live by it...eg some of the irish priests


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

dmajors said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with religion except for those using it for their own personal gain. I find it amazing how close some of these religions are to each other(christianity, islam, buddhism...). There are alot of gaps in the bible that are hard to explain but the scientific "big bang theory" does not really do it for me either. The bible is 66 books written by 40 different people over 2000 years, and has some great consistency to it. Nothing wrong with believing in God, I guess if your wrong you did nothing but try to live a good life, If your right eternal happiness.


Just wanted to add that the "Big Bang" is a extremely plausable ( moreso than a fictional faith) theory in science. Moreso, its a model for Black Holes, which are facts of Physics. Its just one of the possible ways of earths creation through a Black Hole. Mr. Hawking has successful proven the beginning and development of Earth through a Super Massive Black Hole about 13.7-9 Billion years ago. These models which prove the creation of Earth through a Black Hole, which in my opinion, has alot more credibility to it than a book written by 40 different people over a period of 2000 years. The holes and inconsistencies of the bible are very much so less plausable than laws of Physics. It all started without any doubt in a Super Massive Black Hole. How it took form out of these Massive Black Holes still has some realitive inconsistencies but very much so plausable theories such as the Big Bang. There are other theories that work in conjunction with Black Holes, but in my opinion, and in great consideration of the laws of Physics....I believe that a "Big Bang" out of a black hole makes the most logic as of yet. In most scenario's of Physics, when there is energy( especially large amounts) there is spontanious creation and events(effects of mass energy)

Even in light of the acceptance of Black Holes and such, one is not to say that Black Holes are not godly creations. One who perhaps controls all creation in all galaxies, regardless of finites. However, along with Mr. Hawking, the probabilities that a "god" created Black Holes and formed Earth and its creatures is Zero. Laws of Physics create Black Holes...Not a "god", is my view. Especially a god that waited some thousand(s) of years to appear before man on earth to preach and save his children from the earth he created. Which is doomed in more way than one. If god is perfect ( which most religions say he is) than why make a world that is not perfect and has a doomed fate. Planet Earth is doomed in many many ways, and who knows which one will take its toll first. Regardless, I applaud the laws of Physics that show Earth and Sun destroying one another over the faith that some sort of Holy Armageddon is awaiting or approaching before all other doomed fates take effect. 

Lastly, I agree with you to a point. There is nothing wrong(although there is some harm in degrees) with believing in a "God". However, I believe its more beneficial to believe in the Laws of Science over fictional ( as of yet) faith.
I think that following a faith just to lead a "good life" is a waste. We each have to face death. We all only get one life. I would much rather be myself and find out for myself than let some book tell me what happened( that was written by 40 different people) and what to expect, just to have it all be false. I personally dont want to live a "good life"...I just want to live my "own life"....which has its place as far away from religious belief as possible. Also, if your "wrong in faith"....IMO, one just wasted his whole life for the sake of mankinds false books that preach to know all the awnsers and all of mankinds fate. To me, thats a utter waste of life.

PS...Here are the 7 Accepted FACTS of the "Big Bang Theory"

- The universe is 13.7-9 Billion years old
- All the matter in the universe used to be very close together (very dense)( as in a black hole)
- The universe used to be a very uniform cloud of energy/mass despite it being very clumpy today (galaxies being those clumps)
- Space began to expand and pushed matter apart
- The expansion of space is accelerating
- In the beginning the universe was so hot all the universal forces (gravitation, electromagnetism, etc.) were one force
-The accelerating expansion of the universe will one day spread galaxies so far apart we will not be able to see them because the light leaving them will constantly have new space created in front of it

... thats seven =)......There are 221 Laws and/or Models of Physics that support these 7 facts


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dont mind religion or people who belive in that crap as long as they don't come knocking on my door or try push thier views on me.. If they choose that life thats thier problem.
Every religion has blood on its hands to many people have died because of genocides and wars over it and. Goverments'kings the pope etc you name it' USE religion to thier own advantage.


----------



## dmajors (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Just wanted to add that the "Big Bang" is a extremely plausable ( moreso than a fictional faith) theory in science. Moreso, its a model for Black Holes, which are facts of Physics. Its just one of the ways earth creation started through a Black Hole. Mr. Hawking has successful proven the beginning and development of Earth through a Super Massive Black Hole about 13.7-9 Billion years ago. These models which prove the creation of Earth through a Black Hole, which in my opinion, has alot more credibility to it than a book written by 40 different people over a period of 2000 years. The holes and inconsistencies of the bible are very much so less plausable than laws of Physics. It all started without any doubt in a Super Massive Black Hole. How it took form out of these Massive Black Holes still has some realitive inconsistencies but very much so plausable theories such as the Big Bang. There are other theories that work in conjunction with Black Holes, but in my opinion, and in great consideration of the laws of Physics....I believe that a "Big Bang" out of a black hole makes the most logic as of yet. In most scenario's of Physics, when there is energy( especially large amounts) there is spontanious creation and events(effects of mass energy)
> 
> Even in light of the acceptance of Black Holes and such, one is not to say that Black Holes are not godly creations. One who perhaps controls all creation in all galaxies, regardless of finites. However, along with Mr. Hawking, the probabilities that a "god" created Black Holes and formed Earth and its creatures is Zero. Laws of Physics create Black Holes...Not a "god", is my view. Especially a god that waited some thousand(s) of years to appear before man on earth to preach and save his children from the earth he created. Which is doomed in more way than one. If god is perfect ( which most religions say he is) than why make a world that is not perfect and has a doomed fate. Planet Earth is doomed in many many ways, and who knows which one will take its toll first. Regardless, I applaud the laws of Physics that show Earth and Sun destroying one another over the faith that some sort of Holy Armageddon is awaiting or approaching before all other doomed fates take effect.
> 
> ...


Just on your last statement about wasting your life. Thats the great thing about many religions, you don't have to be perfect. I sin daily, who dosent. I think I live my life exactly how i would without religion, I smoke, drink, do a bunch of bad shit sometimes. God only asks that i beleive in him and repent for my sins. Thats all I have to do, it's to easy. I have not wasted my life following misguided teachings. Also the big bang theory is not fact, it's exactly what it says, a theory there are tons of them from many prominent scientists. We have no clue how the universe was created. Remember jesus was on the cross with two sinners who decided to repent and were saved. Nothing to it, it's the ultimate forgiveness


----------



## lazyeye (Aug 22, 2010)

andar said:


> just go take some history classes. the bible wasnt even written till long after jesus was around. if jesus was around today hed be on our terror watch list and wed all think he was crazy. he led one of the many cults at the time. and now we think hes the son of god? give me a break , he might have been a good man but the son of god? come on now. god just magically inseminating mary? no way <- if i was joseph id be making sure i just recently banged my wife or looking for the guy who did because it sure wasnt god. and the way we think of christianity is WAY different now. the catholic church has had hundreds of years to make religion be what they want it to be. they have meetings to decide what they will believe and what they wont (all while banging little kids and being the most greedyn rich sons of bitches in the world that jesus would definately not approve of) the pope ? the vatican? what is that bullshit? jesus didnt have a fucking pope this was all made up by assholes after his time. they pick and chose what books would be in the bible. the whole way we look at christianty has been fucked. lots of people have become very wealthy using this thing we now call christianty, and a lot of people have died because it. muslims arent the only one who kill people , christians have killed shit tons of people. i dont remember jesus ever saying to go out spread my word and get a percentage of everyones paycheck for it. it wasnt supposed to be this way.


 amen.....................................................................


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

dmajors said:


> Just on your last statement about wasting your life. Thats the great thing about many religions, you don't have to be perfect. I sin daily, who dosent. I think I live my life exactly how i would without religion, I smoke, drink, do a bunch of bad shit sometimes. God only asks that i beleive in him and repent for my sins. Thats all I have to do, it's to easy. I have not wasted my life following misguided teachings. Also the big bang theory is not fact, it's exactly what it says, a theory. We have no clue how the universe was created. Remember jesus was on the cross with two sinners who decided to repent and were saved. Nothing to it, it's the ultimate forgiveness


While the Big Bang is a Theory of Science its a Fact for Black Holes. What I mean is that When you apply the Theory of Big Bang to Black Holes...Then the Big Bang is Factual. Its scientifically possible that the Big Bang is TRUE when in alliance with the LAWS of Black Holes. I recommend you investigate further before you add that We humans have no clue how the universe is created. In fact we do. Its laws, facts of science that have been discovered by Stephan Hawkings. Please study some on Hawking before you draw to such close minded conclusions. Science is the awnser, and has lead us this far to what we know of the creation of the universe. TO say we have no clue.....ahhhhh...thats really far fetched. No one alive today knows what happened when "Jesus of Nazareth" was executed. Humans dont have a universal need for forgiveness, that is mankinds creation, not Physics or any Science for that matter.

What god ask's has been told by 40 different people over 2000years so who the heck knows what he may or may not want if he is non-fiction. However, until the story book becomes fact, Ill still choose Science over Fiction. Faith is Non-Fiction, HOWEVER Religion is Fictional. "*Thats the great thing about many religions, you dont have to be perfect"* I still dont understand what relevance that has to not wasting your life. Its irrelevant to my beliefe that any faith in a "god" is a waste of life. Its not fact, its just my beliefe. Just because I am not "perfect" does not imply that I have any need for forgiveness. Perhaps in your beliefe, but not in mine. The one thing I can agree with you on in regards to Religion is the "*Nothing to it"* part of your last sentence. Death is our ultimate saving on a doomed planet.

Again, please check out some science. Get informed with Mr. Hawking....perhaps then you can see just when the Big Bang is not just a Theory but a Model factual example of what can happen in a Super Massive Black Hole 

PS-- I agree if "Jesus of Nazareth" was "In flesh" and on Planet earth or If anyone claiming to be the "jesus"...He would likely be on the USA Terrorist Watch list or something of that nature.

PSS- No I am not desperate to Paint any " God " out of the picture. However, I am desperate for things that make more logical sense and have a scientifc background/evidence to support the science of unravelling human/earthly creation. The Bible, or any religious book has no science to it....perhaps for a reason? Unlike The theory that there is intelligence( all of which is religiously based) behind the creation of the universe, the Big Bang Theory is backed by scientific laws. Moreso, the Laws of Physics are more plausable than the theories of intelligent design.


----------



## dmajors (Aug 22, 2010)

well i guess we will have to agree to disagree. You choose to follow somewhat controversal science and i choose for a large part faith wether it be wishfull thinking or not. i like to beleive that there is something behind divine healing, prophetic revelation, answered prayer, and other miraculous phenomena. but who knows.
Peace


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

dmajors said:


> well i guess we will have to agree to disagree. You choose to follow somewhat controversal science and i choose for a large part faith wether it be wishfull thinking or not. i like to beleive that there is something behind divine healing, prophetic revelation, answered prayer, and other miraculous phenomena. but who knows.
> Peace


 Its only "Controversal" to those who reject Science. Perhaps thats why most Religions do not encourage scientific research or education. Divine healing, prophetic revelations, and awnsered prayer are man made "phenomena" creations...In my eyes  BTW, Its cool we can civilly disagree...I cant tell you how many straight out brawls I have seen on this site just cause people dont have a means to civilly disagree 

PS-- I have always been in awe at how The one thing the greater majority of the world believes in is the one thing no one alive or dead can prove to be more than just Fictional Creation  Perhaps mankind has always been easy to brainwash


----------



## dmajors (Aug 22, 2010)

it is cool we can disagree, i can tell your well educated and passionate on your points. And your points are well taken. I don't have a problem with science, and i also don't consider myself a slave to any entity or religion. Science works because Wisdom works. Wisdom is found by many avenues, science is one of them


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Its only "Controversal" to those who reject Science. Perhaps thats why most Religions do not encourage scientific research or education. Divine healing, prophetic revelations, and awnsered prayer are man made "phenomena" creations...In my eyes  BTW, Its cool we can civilly disagree...I cant tell you how many straight out brawls I have seen on this site just cause people dont have a means to civilly disagree
> 
> PS-- I have always been in awe at how The one thing the greater majority of the world believes in is the one thing no one alive or dead can prove to be more than just Fictional Creation  Perhaps mankind has always been easy to brainwash


true enlightenment is reached when you realize that there is an equal and opposite scientific study, theory, and law for each and every one of them out there, and thus they _dont_ matter. Only the divine laws of nature matter. If you need me to tell you what those are I suggest you start with the commandments and work from there. 

Big bang is a fact for black holes! lmfao you nerds kill me! have you ever seen a blackhole? Have you seen the local quickie mart or heard the smartest people in the world talk ? do you really think those fools can gather accurate information and experiment a billion light years away? what a joke. I went to school with these guys they are all OCD science nerds with nothing but a penchant for immortality because they got beat up for being weak and they didnt want to turn the cheek, so the illuminattis or NERDS came up with a way for pale weak skinny jews to run the world without lifting a finger but to write a check. all because of pride. the worst sin of all. 

There is nothing to be civil about. Your narcissistic science heros hawking, gates, venter, are going to ruin the planet with their theories and relativity's. 

Cant you fools see you and they are the source of your own knowledge? These are not divine laws these are man made based on a zero and a one, yes or no, left or right. Cant you see that every chance god has, he spites scienctific logic with inversely proportional irrational logic? the pussy is next to the asshole, why do men have nipples, gay animals, etc etc. its all about the perspective of the "scientist" and even that is based on enviromental and background circumstances that totally skew the effects of the scientists findings. God is forever hiding the best shit in the stinkiest darkest poorest places on earth, soooo in your face "DOCTOR". You nerds have no soul, no muscles, no women, and no god. 

You are a bunch of nobodys with all the say and shiny metal in the world....For now.

I certainly DO feel as thought the king james bible was written during the golden age of the renaissance, also known as the industrial revolution for strange, ironic and mysterious reasons. I believe he was delivered it by or whatever or whoever you want to call them, basically a bunch of skinny weak people (who got whitened by lack of exposure to the sun because they hid in the caves and did mad drugs and wrote this crazy fucking version of the mind control bible). found out the hard way they couldnt muscle their way to the top of the world. that worked on the system of control for 500 years or so, maybe more or maybe less. he was delivered this device of almost perfect civil control. its well known that several books are missing from the bible, from what ive read king james just was taring out pages left and right. aAND I AM SURE THAT alot of the past stories that were supposed to correlate with history were left in place and the rest were scattered out of order! and the MOST interesting tidbit is that king james was the first king of england to have full reign over the lands, more power than the preist, and it was he that argued it and made it so to the senate at that time. Its ironic that the bible was re-written, the king now had full power over the law, and the industrial revolution all happened basically on this one guys watch. hmmm. the illuminati is a joke, not real, the entire world is enemies, especially at the top, those big wigs keep their enemies closest. if there was a a real cult like that, they are all stabbing each other in the back and barack obama is gonna get his too! the towers were babylon in my estimation and the entire world is in a state of confusion. the common wordly language that was spoken and thusly scattered to dumfoundation to the corners of the globe on 9/11 was english and capitalism. 

there is enough information and internet out there to facilitate the final war. 

FYI its irony and truth that the smartest and most brilliant geniuses always end up at divine truth. they just have to do it the hard way.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> true enlightenment is reached when you realize that there is an equal and opposite scientific study, theory, and law for each and every one of them out there, and thus they _dont_ matter. Only the divine laws of nature matter. If you need me to tell you what those are I suggest you start with the commandments and work from there.
> 
> Big bang is a fact for black holes! lmfao you nerds kill me! have you ever seen a blackhole? Have you seen the local quickie mart or heard the smartest people in the world talk ? do you really think those fools can gather accurate information and experiment a billion light years away? what a joke. I went to school with these guys they are all OCD science nerds with nothing but a penchant for immortality because they got beat up for being weak and they didnt want to turn the cheek, so the illuminattis or NERDS came up with a way for pale weak skinny jews to run the world without lifting a finger but to write a check. all because of pride. the worst sin of all.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the nerds are killing you  I am going to recommend you start with some enlightenment of your own. "Fools are Fools Calling Others Fools"-ALbert Einstein. 
I highly doubt that the most brilliant minds end up at "divine truth".( No such thing...Religion is a faith, not a fact) I dont think you can name 5 Scientist, let alone a number that is significant. I perhaps may have no soul, but I think I am certianly residing in reality...in which I struggle to understand or believe people with your mentality still resting on "divine enlightenment". If you claim to have went to school with these "nerd" who are destroying the planet ( actual hawking has recommend we start looking at other places to live before our own self-imposed extinction in a little over 200 years away) than I would expect that you carry yourself a tad more mature and collected. To call this guy a nut and this guy a fool and seem to think you have all the right awnsers really shows what an ass one can be 

Most that are in the Scientific Field have rejected Religious Yuck for a reason. Perhaps its "fools" like such that go on a rant because someone lets scientific law and education continue and not accept the fairy tail shit of the Commandments. If you are wanting people to look at your views seriously, especially one of religion...than I recommend you take another approach. If anything, you are pushing them further away from your divine plan to save "souls"....

FYI....Yes, I have seen a Black Hole.( Which are real, and can be proven through science...can you prove you have a soul? Yeah...Send me a picture) We actually have a Super Massive Black Hole near our Milky Way....Which one could see with the proper equipment. Perhaps you should take a look for yourself.....Maybe there you will find your God inside of nothingness  Science has nothing to do with PRIDE....I think that is probably your most inaccurate statement. Science is here to seek truth. In the light that contradicts/disproves Religious Dogma does not give you a right to talk shit about those who are apart of SEEKING THE TRUTH ( sorry if that a fuckin sin dude). I lastly, wish to point out your tantrum is probably considered a sin. hell, being on the net might be a sin so go save your soul  

FYI...Its "ironic" ( not Its irony) that those who get pissed off at the Science tend to have a mild teenagish tantrum followed up by slews of shit talkin smack. I Know its sucks to be wrong...but man get a grip! Again, I await any attempt to show at least 5 of the worlds most brilliant minds who were in the field of science that gave way to religion in the long "hard" way. I assure you I think your makine most of it up, minus the sincere tantrum!

On the note of Fools...Remeber Religion is the One thing That the greater Marjority of the world believes in, but yet no one alive or dead can prove to be more than a Fiction based Faith....and you call me a fool???????????

True Enlightenment starts where??? When??? Are u making shit up ???? Come on man, if you want a debate, lets start of with facts and not some silly soul enlightenment shit that you cant prove man...How fair is it that I can prove through science points of relevance but your talking about shit no one can see nor touch. There is no such thing as a " True Enlightenment" that starts when u realize that there is a equal and opposite study?????? FIRST, Its NOOTTTTT EQUAL...Not by a long shot....Sure there is a opposite side to scientific law and theories....But it has nothing to do with your made up "True Enlightenment".

Whats the word for what u make up words that have no definition or any sense????( Coining according to google) Whats the Definition of "True Enlightenment"....I dont see it in my dictonary, nor any definition on the internet. What does matter is the truth. If your banking on your book to be true....Good Luck, cause your gonna need 15 trillion galaxies worth of luck for that stuff to be true


----------



## 7davie7 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have soul I have muscles I have a a woman And best of all i have bud who gives a fuck about god


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> I have to agree my recent ex forced me to fake believing in religon he's christian and I had a tendancy to say god damn a lot he would flip just scream at me how I shouldn't take the lords name in vain finally I just played along kept my mouth shut hey we all have different beliefs but backing down on my views of religion imo was what started 3yrs of being someone I was not I despise religion I've studied the religions of mormons,jews,catholic,christians,seventh day aventist,buddism and I feel 90 percent of it is all crap buddism is the only one I have any agreence with and that is not for their views but for meditation I say screw religion I'm with the potoligist and hawking


Dont let someones jaded view of god and a "christ" ruin yours. Find a better example and I certainly believe organized religion is not good for the most part anymore. You have to read behind all the lines in those books, all religions basically believed the same past current and future of the world.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

7davie7 said:


> I have soul I have muscles I have a a woman And best of all i have bud who gives a fuck about god


if you have all of those things then you have god then and you dont even realize it


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Sorry to hear the nerds are killing you  I am going to recommend you start with some enlightenment of your own. "Fools are Fools Calling Others Fools"-ALbert Einstein.
> I highly doubt that the most brilliant minds end up at "divine truth".( No such thing...Religion is a faith, not a fact) I dont think you can name 5 Scientist, let alone a number that is significant. I perhaps may have no soul, but I think I am certianly residing in reality...in which I struggle to understand or believe people with your mentality still resting on "divine enlightenment". If you claim to have went to school with these "nerd" who are destroying the planet ( actual hawking has recommend we start looking at other places to live before our own self-imposed extinction in a little over 200 years away) than I would expect that you carry yourself a tad more mature and collected. To call this guy a nut and this guy a fool and seem to think you have all the right awnsers really shows what an ass one can be
> 
> Most that are in the Scientific Field have rejected Religious Yuck for a reason. Perhaps its "fools" like such that go on a rant because someone lets scientific law and education continue and not accept the fairy tail shit of the Commandments. If you are wanting people to look at your views seriously, especially one of religion...than I recommend you take another approach. If anything, you are pushing them further away from your divine plan to save "souls"....
> ...


5 scientist i admire for pioneering the end of science who eventually ended up at divine truth or enlightenment.
1. Albert Einstein
2. Leonardo Di Vinci
3. Charles Darwin
4. Louis Pasteur
5. Sigmund Freud
in your face donkey 

I feel sad for your lost soul. but its okay you can repent and come back as soon as you see the big flash of light. I didnt chose to ignore science because I couldnt do it, I chose to ignore it because it was illogical. I was always the brightest and smartest in my math and science classes. My measured IQ is as high as they go.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> if you have all of those things then you have god then and you dont even realize it


Nooooooo! Once a human can prove the exsistence of a "god", only then can one point to another and say " You have God and dont even realize it". First we have to know "God" is Real. Lets start there....Throw the book out the window cause we dont have room for lies, false accusations/ accounts of human history, nor any room for more mass confusion. Considering the "Bible" was written by 40 different people over 2000 years.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> I feel sad for your lost soul. but its okay you can repent and come back as soon as you see the big flash of light. I didnt chose to ignore science because I couldnt do it, I chose to ignore it because it was illogical. I was always the brightest and smartest in my math and science classes. My measured IQ is as high as they go.


Scientific Law is "Illogical"?????? Seriously, What do you call 3/4 of this world believing in something that they can't prove is actual real yet believe in. If you want to start with whats illogical, I think that is a very loopsided deal. Way more hypocritical people believing in a "god" that they have not a ounce of scientific evidence to back up the Faith. Science...Is Truth though Evidence. Trust me, Scientist have gave great thought and consideration on whats logical and not. You choose to ignore science for many reason...One cause your afraid your "Faith" is what it is.,....FICTION! 

I am happy to see you did well in school. The highest recorded IQ at current moment on earth is ..........You????? No way man, are you coining again? Marilyn vos Savant has the worlds highest recorded IQ....Quess who is number TWO...YOUR MAN STEPHAN HAWKINGS  ( Both whom are accomplished Scientist and are....Atheist  )


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> 5 scientist i admire for pioneering the end of science who eventually ended up at divine truth or enlightenment.
> 1. Albert Einstein
> 2. Leonardo Di Vinci
> 3. Charles Darwin
> ...


HOLD UP HERE DONKY....YOUR FIRST THREE ARE COMPLETELY INACCURATE. ESPECIAL EINSTEIN.....DA VINCI and DARWIN CERTIANLY NEVER EVER ONCE GAVE WAY TO "your made up account of divine truth and enlightenment".....The other two I have honestly no clue so I will give you those two....STOP MAKING SHIT UP!!!!

You admire then for pioneering the end of science???? Are u crazy man. There is not any end of science....WOW seriously stop coining shit up, and get a grip man!!!!!! You admire them for ending it??? Meaning you dont encourage science because it shows what idiots reside in "Divine Truth".....Seriously Get Real!


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Nooooooo! Once a human can prove the exsistence of a "god", only then can one point to another and say " You have God and dont even realize it". First we have to know "God" is Real. Lets start there....Throw the book out the window cause we dont have room for lies, false accusations/ accounts of human history, nor any room for more mass confusion. Considering the "Bible" was written by 40 different people over 2000 years.


hey buddy dont confuse the words I use. read again. I nowhere said that the king james bible was meant to be taken seriously or literally in its entirety I believe certain parts remained intact during his "revision" and certain parts were rewritten and certain parts were thrown away and certain parts were scattered back into the book.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> HOLD UP HERE DONKY....YOUR FIRST THREE ARE COMPLETELY INACCURATE. ESPECIAL EINSTEIN.....DA VINCI and DARWIN CERTIANLY NEVER EVER ONCE GAVE WAY TO "your made up account of divine truth and enlightenment".....The other two I have honestly no clue so I will give you those two....STOP MAKING SHIT UP!!!!


Sorry buddy, all true. Look it up. Even your atheist daddy darwin gave it up for the man upstairs on his deathbed. I know the truth hurts. You have to rebuild your whole life. I am sorry noone was more honest with you.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> hey buddy dont confuse the words I use. read again. I nowhere said that the king james bible was meant to be taken seriously or literally in its entirety I believe certain parts remained intact during his "revision" and certain parts were rewritten and certain parts were thrown away and certain parts were scattered back into the book.


Well with "Divine Truth, and Enlightenment" my only logical deduction was Christianity which is most commonly associated with " The Bible"....I dont care which version...Its all hocus pocus, IMO  Certian parts this and certian parts did this and that....Man just give me a page out the book so I can roll a joint already


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> Sorry buddy, all true. Look it up. Even your atheist daddy darwin gave it up for the man upstairs on his deathbed. I know the truth hurts. You have to rebuild your whole life. I am sorry noone was more honest with you.


You are seriously shot and so not worth a senseless argument. Get real, and Get educated you HIGH IQ Bible Lover. In the event that your wrong, just make shit up....U have no idea what you are talking about. So far from any reality or truth that I have no choice but to end this discussion. Feel Free to post any proof that any of those BRILLIANT ATHEIST!!!! Died giving it up to the man upstairs....Care to take me upstairs and meet your maker???? YOu cant ....U LIAR....LIE ABOUT SCIENTIEST, and YOUR LIE IN FAITH!!! Way to Go Mr. IQ....

More honest???? RIGHT ....U have no facts, and are making false assumptions to try to some somewhat intellegent. Your insane and I honestly hope for your sake that you dont believe these brilliant scientist gave in to your "Divine Truth" ....Which I might add..Divine Truth...another made up hocus pocus bullshit word! Its meaningless. Feel free to start posting up SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE THAT PROVES THAT THESE SCIENTIST GAVE INTO YOUR MADE UP BULLSHIT!!!!!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Well with "Divine Truth, and Enlightenment" my only logical deduction was Christianity which is most commonly associated with " The Bible"....I dont care which version...Its all hocus pocus, IMO  Certian parts this and certian parts did this and that....Man just give me a page out the book so I can roll a joint already


 
HEres a link to show you einstein was a atheist....Even when he was dying Mr. IQ http://atheism.about.com/od/einsteingodreligion/tp/Was-Einstein-an-Atheist-.htm


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> HEres a link to show you einstein was a atheist....Even when he was dying Mr. IQ http://atheism.about.com/od/einsteingodreligion/tp/Was-Einstein-an-Atheist-.htm


Da Vinci was a " Scientist and a Naturalist"....He never accepted any religios belief, but never accepted the title of Atheist because he believe in "something". That having nothing to do with religion, he made that very clear : http://atheism.about.com/od/imagegalleries/ig/Leonardo-Da-Vinci/Leonardo-DaVinci-Self-Portrait.htm

I dont think there is a need to show anything for Darwin...The guy Formulated the start of Evolution. He grew up in a religious home and even got a B.A. In religious studies. He claimed that every religion is valid and that Christ was "apart" from Science. Most critics see Darwin as great for his evolution science but thought of him as a great hypocrit because of his in ability to accept the title of Atheist.A very famous quote of darwins is " I do not believe that there ever has been any religious revelations. As for a future life, every man must judge for himself between conflicting probabilities of science and religion".....Darwin was a oddball most of his life....In the end...He conformed that the Probabilities of a Divine Creation were "extremely nil". You do the math


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Well with "Divine Truth, and Enlightenment" my only logical deduction was Christianity which is most commonly associated with " The Bible"....I dont care which version...Its all hocus pocus, IMO  Certian parts this and certian parts did this and that....Man just give me a page out the book so I can roll a joint already


I know I seemingly am making a lot of instant broad juxtapositions and oversimplifications, in my book I am elaborating and have parenthetical documentation, for you nerds(which I used to be). One love.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> I know I seemingly am making a lot of instant broad juxtapositions and oversimplifications, in my book I am elaborating and have parenthetical documentation, for you nerds(which I used to be). One love.


 One Love ....Cannabis


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Da Vinci was a " Scientist and a Naturalist"....He never accepted any religios belief, but never accepted the title of Atheist because he believe in "something". That having nothing to do with religion, he made that very clear : http://atheism.about.com/od/imagegalleries/ig/Leonardo-Da-Vinci/Leonardo-DaVinci-Self-Portrait.htm
> 
> Dude you cant just dig the surface! Dont you know the atheists run the internet? Of course you are going to find 20 atheist articles for every divine article. You have to dig deeper. Read a biography or any intense family friend or personal recollection of their days and final days, on any of these scientists I stated, you will see I am right. They all admit to believing in a "god" of higher power and higher being.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> MixedMelodyMindBender said:
> 
> 
> > Da Vinci was a " Scientist and a Naturalist"....He never accepted any religios belief, but never accepted the title of Atheist because he believe in "something". That having nothing to do with religion, he made that very clear : http://atheism.about.com/od/imagegalleries/ig/Leonardo-Da-Vinci/Leonardo-DaVinci-Self-Portrait.htm
> ...


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

he is misquoted and totally taken out of context. Einstein basically said he didnt believe in a "god" because of the holocaust and death he had seen and caused "the absence of god is proven by evil". read a couple biographies on him. thanks to the media you and every other donkey out there thinks he and darwin were atheists, but neither were.

Its the only way he could publicly take credit for the invention of the bomb without taking the heat for the loss of humanity and being called a hypocrite. Its one thing to defend your family against evil. Its another to invent the most deadly bomb of all time that kills thousands of innocent people. If proper reason and mathematics are applied, one always ends of at divine truth.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> he is misquoted and totally taken out of context. Einstein basically said he didnt believe in a "god" because of the holocaust and death he had seen and caused "the absence of god is proven by evil". read a couple biographies on him. thanks to the media you and every other donkey out there thinks he and darwin were atheists, but neither were.


Read my above post man. I have done more than my fair share on Einstein ( Hows about a year long Graduate Thesis Paper) I can only hope you recommend that for yourself  No need for name callin( especially considering the degree of sin and that of religious belief is to "turn the other cheeck"....It is what it is. One of Einsteins thoughts were that of " the absence of god is proven by evil"....I personal dont believe that evil disproves a "god"....No I am not taking him out of context. Its well accepted what Einsteins beliefs were. You are mistaken badly. Dont give thanks to me....People are turning from religion for more than obvious reason. All of which have nothing to do with me


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

Just so we can make sure who's verifiable and "possibly" educated in Physics and ESPECIALLY EINSTEIN ....Enjoy a Copy of my Bachelors Degree in Physics...Once I get my Master's I will be glad to share that with you next Spring  I might add that I have a minor in Organic Chemistry as well 
DAMN NERDS!!!


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Read my above post man. I have done more than my fair share on Einstein ( Hows about a year long Graduate Thesis Paper) I can only hope you recommend that for yourself  No need for name callin( especially considering the degree of sin and that of religious belief is to "turn the other cheeck"....It is what it is. One of Einsteins thoughts were that of " the absence of god is proven by evil"....I personal dont believe that evil disproves a "god"....No I am not taking him out of context. Its well accepted what Einsteins beliefs were. You are mistaken badly. Dont give thanks to me....People are turning from religion for more than obvious reason. All of which have nothing to do with me


Einstein would have been the greatest hypocrite of all time if he didnt publicly admit he was an atheist before he died. And I am not so sure the american government didnt make him do it! PUT THAT IN YOUR ATHEIST NERD PIPE AND SMOKE IT. The revolution is real, and it will NOT BE TELEVISED.


----------



## 7davie7 (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> if you have all of those things then you have god then and you dont even realize it
> trust me man i dont have a god i live for my familly and freinds that should be all that maters.


----------



## 7davie7 (Aug 22, 2010)

wtf is the revolution u smoking weed or crack


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry "I am not a slave to a God that Doesnt Exsist. Nor am I a slave to a world that does'nt give a shit" -Marilyn Manson Your arguments have been proven as false. You carry no evidence to prove your ludacris claims. When your dying, as long as your not in prison....There aint shit the government is gonna make you do. Trust me his family made sure his will was meet and that no Religious SHIT was plastered on his tombstone  In your opinion your revolution is real...However, I fear your hypocracies are blinding you from reality, mostly due to your fear of death  

I got some killer DANK TGA Gear that I smoke on all day. Ill put that in my nerd pipe and smoke it. Throughout my education I have had all I can take of smoking hypocritical religious nutjobs that stay blind cause of the fear of death  With or without your god...I GUARNTEE YOU WILL DIE AND THAT YOU WILL NOT RISE UP OUT OF THE GROUND....THOUSAND OF YEARS LATER YOUR ASS WILL STILL BE IN THAT HOLE


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Just so we can make sure who's verifiable and "possibly" educated in Physics and ESPECIALLY EINSTEIN ....Enjoy a Copy of my Bachelors Degree in Physics...Once I get my Master's I will be glad to share that with you next Spring  I might add that I have a minor in Organic Chemistry as well
> DAMN NERDS!!!


lmfao what kind of "thesis" did you do for your bachelors? I thought those were just for masters degrees? You are educated in einsteins works my boy, not the person. Ive screwed and spanked girls doggystyle with more degrees on this than you son. Im from the PHD capital of the world.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

7davie7 said:


> wtf is the revolution u smoking weed or crack


thanks for making an apearance, I am smoking blue widow, verrry tasty

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolution


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

7davie7 said:


> wtf is the revolution u smoking weed or crack


WORD  Double Check that man...Someone maybe fuckin with ya....Dont need ya on crack...you got enough issues as it is 

One Love.....Cannabis


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> lmfao what kind of "thesis" did you do for your bachelors? I thought those were just for masters degrees? You are educated in einsteins works my boy, not the person. Ive screwed and spanked girls doggystyle with more degrees on this than you son. Im from the PHD capital of the world.


WEll I guess you have never been to a University. Every Bachelor's Degree is different. Especially in the Sciences  I am not your boy, nor am I your son  COOL? Great! Ph'd capital of the world? What relevance are you insisting with that comment. That you have a Ph'd? Ya know for a religious man you shouldnt be talking about women like that. Dont you care about going to heaven SON  

SEE, Unlike you I HAVE A REAL DEGREE!!! A REAL EDUCATION....DO YOU CARE TO SHOW US ANY CREDENTIALS TO BACK YOUR LUDACRIS CLAIMS??? RIGHT!

Not to get you side tracked or off topic, but I am curious as to what state is the " Ph.d Capital " of the USA? Again, feel free to pay more attention to my above statement " ANY CREDENTIALS" MR. Educated  Mr. Religious man spankin blondes and callin names  Your a PHONY!


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

7davie7 said:


> igothydrotoneverywhere said:
> 
> 
> > if you have all of those things then you have god then and you dont even realize it
> ...


----------



## 7davie7 (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> 7davie7 said:
> 
> 
> > just because you dont acknowledge god as being there or give him or her a proper-name and book doesnt mean they dont exist in your life. you are not self made, nobody is self made. We make our selves into certain places of hierarchy in our made up class system by working hard, elbowing, and cutting in line. you were given guidance and suffering to enable you to have the discipline to have those things you say, family weed etc. That guidance and suffering is god.
> ...


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> 7davie7 said:
> 
> 
> > just because you dont acknowledge god as being there or give him or her a proper-name and book doesnt mean they dont exist in your life. you are not self made, nobody is self made. We make our selves into certain places of hierarchy in our made up class system by working hard, elbowing, and cutting in line. you were given guidance and suffering to enable you to have the discipline to have those things you say, family weed etc. That guidance and suffering is god.
> ...


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> WEll I guess you have never been to a University. Every Bachelor's Degree is different. Especially in the Sciences  I am not your boy, nor am I your son  COOL? Great! Ph'd capital of the world? What relevance are you insisting with that comment. That you have a Ph'd? Ya know for a religious man you shouldnt be talking about women like that. Dont you care about going to heaven SON
> 
> SEE, Unlike you I HAVE A REAL DEGREE!!! A REAL EDUCATION....DO YOU CARE TO SHOW US ANY CREDENTIALS TO BACK YOUR LUDACRIS CLAIMS??? RIGHT!
> 
> Not to get you side tracked or off topic, but I am curious as to what state is the " Ph.d Capital " of the USA? Again, feel free to pay more attention to my above statement " ANY CREDENTIALS" MR. Educated  Mr. Religious man spankin blondes and callin names  Your a PHONY!


um you have a bachelors in physics that means you are one of 50,000 people or so in the United states alone. what an elite class of experts. where do you work at again kiddo?

also you said "you are guided by your fate and ambitions?" isnt that pretty contradictory, ahem hypocritical?


----------



## 7davie7 (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> 7davie7 said:
> 
> 
> > just because you dont acknowledge god as being there or give him or her a proper-name and book doesnt mean they dont exist in your life. you are not self made, nobody is self made. We make our selves into certain places of hierarchy in our made up class system by working hard, elbowing, and cutting in line. you were given guidance and suffering to enable you to have the discipline to have those things you say, family weed etc. That guidance and suffering is god.
> ...


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> um you have a bachelors in physics that means you are one of 50,000 people or so in the United states alone. what an elite class of experts. where do you work at again kiddo?


Again Kiddo you are amoungst the mass class of "self-proclaimed" experts who have every awnser, especially when it comes to religion yet have no formal post high school education. Care to show your education credits or degree to prove you are in a more elite class of experts. FYI, I work with Science EXPERTS EVERY DAY! You work were? At the Holy Molestation Church Of Jesus of Salvador????? FYI, I am a GRADUATE STUDENT! In the Spring of 2011 I will have a MASTERS IN PHYSICS....So that makes it even more of a elite class....Than after that who knows  Perhpas I will spend some time considering obtaining my Ph.D in Physics...WHICH WOULD, LIKE YOU SAID, MAKE ME A DOCTOR  Which is really elite compared to those who reside on Public Assistance....Again, Share some Degree or Educational Material to back your ludcris claims and attempt to seem or appear more educated that whomever  I must say your making a great ass out your self kiddo  Especially with the name calling...THIS WHERE YOU WANT TO BE BILLY WHEN JESUS COMES BACK


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

7davie7 said:


> igothydrotoneverywhere said:
> 
> 
> > right man most of that made sence to me but why dose guidance and suffering have to be god. I got mine again from family and freinds. So are my family and freinds god
> ...


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

Just for futher prudence I wish to quote a great film " BoonDock Saints II"....." When you boil it all down, in the end, and in this world, you have two types of people. You got your bullshitters, and your Gotcha Doers. Those who are real, legit, affirmative, positive in education, and positive in thought. All the other people are filled up with straight COFFEEHOUSE BULLSHIT"


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Again Kiddo you are amoungst the mass class of "self-proclaimed" experts who have every awnser, especially when it comes to religion yet have no formal post high school education. Care to show your education credits or degree to prove you are in a more elite class of experts. FYI, I work with Science EXPERTS EVERY DAY! You work were? At the Holy Molestation Church Of Jesus of Salvador????? FYI, I am a GRADUATE STUDENT! In the Spring of 2011 I will have a MASTERS IN PHYSICS....So that makes it even more of a elite class....Than after that who knows  Perhpas I will spend some time considering obtaining my Ph.D in Physics...WHICH WOULD, LIKE YOU SAID, MAKE ME A DOCTOR  Which is really elite compared to those who reside on Public Assistance....Again, Share some Degree or Educational Material to back your ludcris claims and attempt to seem or appear more educated that whomever  I must say your making a great ass out your self kiddo  Especially with the name calling...THIS WHERE YOU WANT TO BE BILLY WHEN JESUS COMES BACK


I sincerely hope and wish that you follow your dreams sir. Get those degrees, follow your dreams, you will end up right where I stand. Without that journey you wont believe what I am saying. I have already climbed that mountain.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Just for futher prudence I wish to quote a great film " BoonDock Saints II"....." When you boil it all down, in the end, and in this world, you have two types of people. You got your bullshitters, and your Gotcha Doers. Those who are real, legit, affirmative, positive in education, and positive in thought. All the other people are filled up with straight COFFEEHOUSE BULLSHIT"


Its too bad you didnt follow your dream and get into the movie business, dad want you to follow the math route?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> what are u a fuckin mind reader now??? Who said anything about the movie industry....put the bong down man...your going straigh dillusional! You cant stay focued long enough to make sense let alone put some evidence to your coffeehouse bullshit!


yes it comes with age. daddy Gotcha


----------



## Polecat (Aug 22, 2010)

I could have never give up sucking dick for crack without jesus. I found the lord and give up the crack.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

Polecat said:


> I could have never give up sucking dick for crack without jesus. I found the lord and give up the crack.


great courage for saying that, amen


----------



## 7davie7 (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> 7davie7 said:
> 
> 
> > no they are not gods, god lives on through them. If you love them as much as you say you do, and that sounds like alot, i bet they seem virtuous(god-like) almost all the time. But sometimes they are not, they are humans living virtuously.
> ...


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> great courage for saying that, amen


You think that is courage you should check out all the bible humpers who pick on science nerds and slap hoes all why giving praise to baby jesus!.....Perhaps you know one ?  

@ PoleCat THANK JESUS ....WHAT HELL YOU WOULD AWAIT TO BE A CRACK HEADED COCKSUCKER WHEN JESUS COMES BACK WITH THE CALVARY  Be thankful you dont pick on nerds and slap hoes man...I herd those cats are in for a eternity of hell


----------



## Polecat (Aug 22, 2010)

It was like the hand of the 1 true god came through the clouds and touced the tip of my penis. It was amazing.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

Polecat said:


> It was like the hand of the 1 true god came through the clouds and touced the tip of my penis. It was amazing.


Word...Did you Premature Ejaculate? I heard alot of the Pedophiles that Hump Bibles and Praise Baby Jesus for his saving grace cum before they are even hard 

AHAHAHA Gotta love it 

I would give another +rep but I am tapped out for givin them to ya brotha...SO IN RETURN I GIVE A PRAISE BABY JESUS


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

wow you have 125 posts and 30 of them are in this forum cussin and saying nothing but liar liar pants on fire, wow you sure are smart, very smart. shew, i better leave i am way out of my league.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

We have all done bad things, some very bad things. God does not care about the quality or quanity of your actions in your life. Just about the resoluteness in your soul. 
In the end we realize that the simpler our lives are, the more purer our souls are. why do you say you hate them now?


----------



## 7davie7 (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> We have all done bad things, some very bad things. God does not care about the quality or quanity of your actions in your life. Just about the resoluteness in your soul.
> In the end we realize that the simpler our lives are, the more purer our souls are. why do you say you hate them now?


they r still the same they enjoy what they do


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

"Over the years I have come to reject anything that any LEO or any Governmental Agency has to say in regards to ....well anything. Its all hocus pocus propoganda. I have learned that the saying " Once a Liar, always a Liar" was made in reference to any LEO or any Governmental Agency. With both having a deep deep history of Lies....I am in awe at how they continue to make claims or accusastion....I just dont understand why they do and how they are hoping people believe it. I guess birds of the same feather still flock together for the same bullshit tactics. Perhaps one day the will be enlightened with only the truth....but I am not holding my breath."

You DO realize that all of the textbooks that you study and memorize as the gospel were all petitioned, edited and paid for by the government? And in most cases the scientific experiments were funded by the government, and if they were not they certainly oversaw the production or allocation of necessary raw materials? The lies you speak of in your government is written all the same in the physics and math books, just a different language.


----------



## Polecat (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> wow you have 125 posts and 30 of them are in this forum cussin and saying nothing but liar liar pants on fire, wow you sure are smart, very smart. shew, i better leave i am way out of my league.


Enlighten us brother. I got hydroton everywhere too. 
You want to touch the penis of they guy that had his touched by the hand of baby jesus?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

you can be their leader if you feel it is your role. I understand what its like to rise up and be the leader, and then realize that I hate everyone I am leading because of their weakness. Maniacal geniuses, real manipulative genius bosses and executives, can almost simultaneously see past that and still pretend to be nice to get their biding done when necessary. But they are no less evil than the most evil tyrant of all time. Pride and avarice are the most deadly of all the sins.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you so stoned that was funny or clever in your head? or did you forget? Or do you wish you could take it back now because its clear your penis is so small even holy vision couldnt find it.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> Oh Baby jesus Go away...You just said your out of your league. Your a name caller....a hoe slapper....a praiser of baby jesus healing the cocksuckers and the crackheads. Now you have a conspiracy theory thing going for ya...Damn man stop stop stop...your looking real desperate and like a huge ass clown man. See without a education your chef of a arse shouldnt be intitled to a opinion. You have no clue what goes on inside of a University. DO you have all of the awnsers to everything or what man  Jesus H. Christ go heal the cocksuckers....Your running out of shit to make u look like a ass clown!


you have never stated anything of knowledge or fact. you are a bad person spreading false knowledge. god is going to punish you. goodnight.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> HOW HYPOCRITICAL TO TELL ANOTHER WHAT SINS ARE THE WORST WHEN YOUR SINNING LIKE ITS A WILDFIRE GOING OUT OF STYLE. Dont recall your Nerd Bashing Hoe Slapping ways? LISTEN TO YOUR LIES AND YOU WILL FOCUS ON YOUR OWN SINS AND NOT THAT OF ANOTHER! DONKEY, KID, BOY, SON, LEADER, CHEF, COOK, PHILOSPHER, RELIGIOUS LEADER, PART TIME CHILD MOLESTOR


um its not a sin to make fun of nerds or to have crazy sex with consenting single women? who sounds like a moron now? you cant even quote the sins properly, lmfao

um and I never have claimed to not sin, do you understand what sin IS sir?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> You must be reading another thread. I have backed EVERY FUCKING THING I SAID UP BY FACTS. EVIDENCE. CONCRETE EVIDENCE. ALL THE WAY DOWN TO MY NAME ON MY COLLEGE DEGREE! YOU HAVE NOTHING BUT PROPAGANDA, COFFEEHOUSE BULLSHIT, AND HYPOCRITICAL WAYS....HOPE YOU DIE IN YOUR SLEEP! GLAD YOU THINK GOD IS GOING TO PUNISH ME. IF THERE IS A GOD, I AM SURE YOU ARE IN FOR THE WORST OF HYPOCRITICAL TREATMENTS!!!!!


um you cut and pasted the first crappy website you could find 2 times and thats your evidence? lol! you never sent me a link to your thesis? didnt get published?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> its not really>...did u create your own fuckin religion....find a hangin rope and do the world a favor!
> 
> AHAHA MATTER OF FACT I AM QUOTING THAT AND USING IT AS MY SIGNATURE! HOW IGNORRANT OF YOU!!!!!
> 
> YEAH YOUR A SIN! Not a sin to pick on people????? You are in for one huge rude awakening or " Divine Truth" if there is a god and and a day of judgement!


you dont even understand what you are arguing against. you sound like a child, slow down, use your words.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

You do realize you are arguing against something that you dont even understand right? it would help to look up what "sin" is to start . I am done i have said my peace. I am calm, you are livid. Go smoke some weed and calm down. Meditate for 10 years, then come back. 

I won atheist. 

Where is your lack of god now?


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> You do realize you are arguing against something that you dont even understand right? it would help to look up what "sin" is to start . I am done i have said my peace. I am calm, you are livid.
> 
> I won atheist.
> 
> Where is your lack of god now?


Just shoot yourself bro! Your a complete neurotic ass clown! You are beyond all doubt...STRAIGH RETARDED...BTW, THANKS FOR THE NEW SIGNATURE...HOPE YOU DONT MINE ME SHOWING THE REST OF RIU WHAT A ASS CLOWN YOU ARE! I am glad you think u won...IN A MIND LIKE YOURS YOU WIN ALL THE TIME BILLY!


----------



## dmajors (Aug 22, 2010)

wow this grew out of control. Worship whatever you want(God, Buddah. allah, Your giant one hitter...), God gave us all free choice to do that.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 22, 2010)

AHAHAHA FUN FUN  ....IMO....God gave us nothing. If anything a death  Humans are the creators of free choice, IMO 

I believe that beliving in a massive one hitter( nice idea) is more likely to be "god" than something describe in a book created by humans entitled " The Bible"


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 22, 2010)

7davie7 said:


> one last thing everythig i said was a lie just to prove guys like u will say anything and everything to make others belive in the same way
> you fool
> Where is your god now
> night night prick


wow so you have a total of 11 posts, and more than half of them are lies on this one thread alone, hmm. sad. you must have so many friends


----------



## caregiverfrommi (Aug 23, 2010)

there is not fairy tail called heven or god...its all to control mass amounts of people. you live you die and become worm food. GAME OVER


----------



## z4qqqbs (Aug 23, 2010)

im going to say it like it is.....man made dog and man made god


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 23, 2010)

caregiverfrommi said:


> there is not fairy tail called heven or god...its all to control mass amounts of people. you live you die and become worm food. GAME OVER


for your sake, i hope you are right


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 23, 2010)

z4qqqbs said:


> im going to say it like it is.....man made dog and man made god


dogs control humans


----------



## IregAt420 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow. Ok. Instead of blaming religion itself, and just jumping to the conclusion that we came from apes, or we are gods, or we are all spontaneous...take a look and see how much shit is hidden from us in todays world. And who profits from it? Do you really think that it started in this era? This has been the plan since the beginning. And im not talking about just Gods plan. Im talking about the Devils. How do you get a massive amount of people to stray from God? A One God? By telling them they are gods! Telling them they make their own choices and that they can earn MILLIONS and have anything they want. Turn a person into snookie= and the Devil repays you kindly.

Just research NWO. Illuminati. Its all there. And if you have time and just want to watch, check out the Arrivals at wakeupproject.com. I dont take everything they say for fact, but a lot of it is just to legit to NOT pay attention to. It started in the garden. Eat the apple, you will FEEL (physically/not spiritually) better. You will know more. 

I guess I dont get how people can bash the Bible or The Quran or Torah and believe that we evolved from APES?????
-If we evolved from apes, please tell me...Why arent apes STILL evolving. If that was true, and I was an ape, i wouldnt want banana all day, Id want pussy and cars and AC.

And if you believe we are by chance and spontaneous...hence You are a god!...think about this.
- If our universe was IN ANY WAY different, we could not exist. 
He made it perfect for us.
GOD MADE EVERYTHING AND THEN PROPORTIONED IT.

You yourself are an example of that. We can sit on our ass and play video games or we can build sky scrapers. 
WTF ARE THE APES DOING??? Cracking nuts, sleeping in trees, and picking bugs off eachother. Evolve already monkeys.

And if you are a god...create something for me. a new species. good luck. and fuck cloning. that doesnt count lmao


----------



## undertheice (Aug 24, 2010)

what i don't get is how anyone can read a book that is admittedly written by the hand of man and claim that it is the word of god. i just can't understand how anyone can be so ignorant as to believe that evolutionary theory states we ever evolved from _apes_ or that we could possibly witness even the slightest part of a process that has taken millions of years to create something as complicated as man. how is it one can jump from the wonderful happenstance of everything falling into place for our creation to the idea that anyone can consider himself a god merely because their existence is a matter of chance? i can understand that many people need the concept of an infallible parental figure to deal with the vagaries of this life, but not convoluted irrationality they will go through to protect their delusions. i've often wished i could believe these fairy tales and join in the comfort of religious zeal. i'd like to believe there was actually something greater than myself, looking over all of creation and guiding it all through some great design. it would be nice if there was some caring god, but our reality makes it quite obvious that that force would have to be a despicable and negligent entity. i would rather side with logic and the theory based on observation and its extrapolation than spend my life despising that uncaring monster.


----------



## IregAt420 (Aug 24, 2010)

I see where you can believe that God isnt here because the reality we live in now is chaos. But if God created everything, with love, without sin, then who would be to blame for this reality we are in now? The Devil, and his army of demon spirits that coincide with the Elite. It makes sense. To obtain power you must let power obtain you. Do you think God would let His people run wild with money and power? The people God has let do that are trying to improve their communities and the world at large. What you see as a hate filled world where there could be no God, is actually a world controlled and manipulated by a simple mind control tool known as tv and media. Once you stoop to the logic they want you to see where there is no God, then you are in their hands.

Once in their hands, you are nothing in this world. Wisdom is above logic. The divine laws of this universe blow logic to shit.

If we would listen to Bob Marley, One Love, One Heart...There is only One Love and One heart, it is us. Under His light and power. You dont have to go extremism and bible thump or whatever. Just look to nature, its all there, and its all energy, we at our most basic forms are energy, thats why we feel at our best when we are outside, not in a cluttered city of skyscrapers.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 24, 2010)

"The Bible is the greatest fiction novel ever written."


----------



## IregAt420 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think it has been changed over time, but the message stands firm. God Created.


----------



## Retris (Aug 24, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> I see where you can believe that God isnt here because the reality we live in now is chaos. But if God created everything, with love, without sin, then who would be to blame for this reality we are in now? The Devil, and his army of demon spirits that coincide with the Elite. It makes sense. To obtain power you must let power obtain you. Do you think God would let His people run wild with money and power? The people God has let do that are trying to improve their communities and the world at large. What you see as a hate filled world where there could be no God, is actually a world controlled and manipulated by a simple mind control tool known as tv and media. Once you stoop to the logic they want you to see where there is no God, then you are in their hands.
> 
> Once in their hands, you are nothing in this world. Wisdom is above logic. The divine laws of this universe blow logic to shit.
> 
> If we would listen to Bob Marley, One Love, One Heart...There is only One Love and One heart, it is us. Under His light and power. You dont have to go extremism and bible thump or whatever. Just look to nature, its all there, and its all energy, we at our most basic forms are energy, thats why we feel at our best when we are outside, not in a cluttered city of skyscrapers.


 Demon Spirits? Power? I find it hard to believe anything past me making my own decisions to do something. There is no other power that reigns over me than the morals that my parents have taught me as right and wrong and how my brain comprehends certain things. God and The Devil are as real as Santa Claus. I am sorry to break it to you. You say that wisdom is above logic? Well wisdom IS logic .. and reason and understanding. What you do, my friend, is believe and have faith. No offense though.



UnderTheIce, your posts make the most sense with what I believe. I am not the only one that doesn't believe in God or morphing apes posters!


----------



## IregAt420 (Aug 24, 2010)

Not once did i tell you or anyone that they have control over you or your decisions. I'm sorry to tell YOU that the devil and his followers exist. Do some research, there are plenty liable and legit sources and interviews from INSIDERS that prove so. But your belief is your own i respect that. No one has control over our thoughts. I dont believe anyone on this site that thinks deeply and actually uses intellect is a part of the "masses" that they really do control on a certain level. By keeping them divided and centered on money, entitlement, and social status they can control what they see hear and somewhat how they react to those findings. it takes a true thinker to do their own research and read a fkn newspaper and get the real inside stories of whats happening, instead of the tube telling them.

i too had parents that taught me morals of right and wrong and respect. but i found God by myself, not with some extremist shoving it down my throat.


----------



## Retris (Aug 24, 2010)

Wait.. so you've done research on these unknown followers of a devil, not to mention the devil himself, through interviews and a 'fkn newspaper'?

Yknow, Paranormal Activity wasn't a real video... It was just a movie. So are all the exorcism movies


----------



## undertheice (Aug 24, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> I see where you can believe that God isn't here because the reality we live in now is chaos. But if God created everything, with love, without sin, then who would be to blame for this reality we are in now? The Devil, and his army of demon spirits that coincide with the Elite.


first we are given the concept of an omnipotent, omnipresent god. a loving force which created everything and has final say over all that transpires. then we are told that some of its creations, the devil and his army of demons, are capable of thwarting this great loving plan and inspiring all the cruelty in the world. where then does the ultimate blame lie, if not with the very creator that first devised this grand scheme? the only possible conclusion is that this creator is party to the evils of the world and either revels in them or is too negligent to stir itself for the sake of the innocent. it isn't chaos that leads us to these inescapable conclusions, it is the systematic decimation of innocence at every hand.

perhaps the westboro baptist folks are right. perhaps god hates fags, god hates america and god hates mankind in general. they may be onto something with this embrace of hatred, it may be exactly what god had in mind. if that's the case, i think i prefer to avoid this bastard for now, denying its cat and mouse game, and face its wrath at some later date. i will never be able to live up to its high standards of hatred and i refuse to even try.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 24, 2010)

Retris said:


> Demon Spirits? Power? I find it hard to believe anything past me making my own decisions to do something.


There inlies the problem. People think by and far they are of their own free will. and they are too a certain extent, a very short extent. There are too many variables in the world that got you to where you are that YOU HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH. People are so prideful in america that they think they control their own destiny, what a joke.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 24, 2010)

god and sin is all basically common sense, no matter how it is named or branded. religious extremists are wrong obviously, anyone who thinks that their religion is the right one and all others are wrong is sadly mistaken. if one properly applies the rules of reason and mathematics, you always end up at divine truth.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 24, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> "The Bible is the greatest fiction novel ever written."


and your point is? you will find one in a million that thinks the bible is anything close to being meant to be taken completely literally. even if it was, king james ruined the original.


----------



## IregAt420 (Aug 24, 2010)

wtf? it was like 5 am when i posted that, but thats not what i meant.

you know what, i get tired of arguing with atheists and people that think WAYYYY to far into things. So far that they start thinking ass backwards and forget who created them. Or get bored of thinking of other shit, and over think God and his love for people and start believeing alllll the MAN MADE BULLSHIT that is purposely put into your head to you guys will come to the conclusion that God doesnt exist because we cant see him. We also cant see wind. but its there.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 24, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> wtf? it was like 5 am when i posted that, but thats not what i meant.
> 
> you know what, i get tired of arguing with atheists and people that think WAYYYY to far into things. So far that they start thinking ass backwards and forget who created them. Or get bored of thinking of other shit, and over think God and his love for people and start believeing alllll the MAN MADE BULLSHIT that is purposely put into your head to you guys will come to the conclusion that God doesnt exist because we cant see him. We also cant see wind. but its there.


I agree and that shouldnt be any reason to say that there is no "god". However just because the wind is real....doesnt mean that "god" is  or is in some similar effect. I think death is the only logical awnser to "is there a god"...only then will us humans, IMO, have a concrete awnser.

Amongst the bullshit mankind has made, one will find a book that started all the other bullshit that follows.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 24, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> There inlies the problem. People think by and far they are of their own free will. and they are too a certain extent, a very short extent. There are too many variables in the world that got you to where you are that YOU HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH. People are so prideful in america that they think they control their own destiny, what a joke.


I agree, IMO, Americans are generally way over prideful. To the point that its bloody ignorrant, IMO. I think that the younger generations in america have a insane sense of invinsibility. While there is many variables to destiny or fate...IMO, god has nothing at all to do with it. THat is not debatable. It is what it is  In my opinion, death is the only concrete awnser to the big question!


----------



## undertheice (Aug 24, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> you know what, i get tired of arguing with atheists and people that think WAYYYY to far into things. So far that they start thinking ass backwards and forget who created them. Or get bored of thinking of other shit, and over think God and his love for people and start believing alllll the MAN MADE BULLSHIT that is purposely put into your head to you guys will come to the conclusion that God doesn't exist because we can't see him. We also can't see wind. but its there.


god's apologists seem to be everywhere. they blame the evils of the world on the devil (god's creation) or on mankind's obstinance and perversity (more of god's work). it would seem that this supposedly omnipotent force is either unwilling to or incapable of living up to the hype. the former indicates a sadistic streak that would tend to make one believe this thing is anything but a friend to humanity, the latter negates the claim to omnipotence and makes one wonder what other inflated claims the faithful have been deceived into believing. 

the concept of god has more strikes against it than mere invisibility. its greatest fault is the evil inherent in all of its creations. along with all of the wonders in the universe, this force must have created the hatred that preys upon the weak of mind and body and the violence that consumes the guilty and innocent alike. this great source of love is also the genesis of every deception and degradation that plagues mankind. so which is it, is god the ultimate sadist or just a deficient child playing at running the cosmos?


----------



## Wordz (Aug 24, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> wtf? it was like 5 am when i posted that, but thats not what i meant.
> 
> you know what, i get tired of arguing with atheists and people that think WAYYYY to far into things. So far that they start thinking ass backwards and forget who created them. Or get bored of thinking of other shit, and over think God and his love for people and start believeing alllll the MAN MADE BULLSHIT that is purposely put into your head to you guys will come to the conclusion that God doesnt exist because we cant see him. We also cant see wind. but its there.


everyone can see the power of the wind and feel it. god doesn't have a 100% rate like the wind.


----------



## Retris (Aug 24, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> wtf? it was like 5 am when i posted that, but thats not what i meant.
> 
> you know what, i get tired of arguing with atheists and people that think WAYYYY to far into things. So far that they start thinking ass backwards and forget who created them. Or get bored of thinking of other shit, and over think God and his love for people and start believeing alllll the MAN MADE BULLSHIT that is purposely put into your head to you guys will come to the conclusion that God doesnt exist because we cant see him. We also cant see wind. but its there.


Haha, I dont believe I take it too far, what so ever. What I do believe is that you are the one who has had things "purposely put into your head" so that you will not ask the question or go as far in your mind to even question Gods authority. Maybe the problem is you aren't willing to delve that deep into your mind to figure out what is really going on. Or maybe it is that you like having some sort of over seeing power that gives you a lifebook and a coach. Either way.

You're mistaken if you think I haven't believed in God my whole life, even further if you believe that these beliefs were forced onto me. Most of my family are either Catholics or Baptists. I used to have to go to church twice a week and blah blah. Even went to church on my own accord during highschool. It just never happened for me, I always prayed and never did anything too bad. Why couldn't God just show he was there? Why can't he even make a light flicker when it's just me and him? Lol sounds silly I guess but these things never made since to me. It's like writing a letter to Santa and mailing it. Unless some fake ass on the other end sent something back, suffice it to say, it aint real.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 24, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I agree, IMO, Americans are generally way over prideful. To the point that its bloody ignorrant, IMO. I think that the younger generations in america have a insane sense of invinsibility. While there is many variables to destiny or fate...IMO, god has nothing at all to do with it. THat is not debatable. It is what it is  In my opinion, death is the only concrete awnser to the big question!


i am glad we agree on something at least. but why all the IMO. all that about american pride is FACT. 

and god has everything to do with fate. the wheels of time and the cycle of the seasons was put into place long before any of us were born. 

you merely control the minutia of your life. the stuff that really matters is way out of our control.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 24, 2010)

i have to say i havent believed in god most of my life. 


not because i didnt want to. but because the god that was painted for me was an unbelievable story with 1000 versions and editions, and it took me forever it seems to realize the truth. 

religion, just like internet scholarly articles have to be weighed against their opposites to find the truth. there is no book with the truth, but i believe they all(bible, quaran, tora, etc etc) contain a part of the truth. and its the parts where these great texts overlap, that is god.

to me the books around the world are the circles , and the truth is the part in the very middle. where they overlap. 

P.S. I like how the "nerds" of the world coined this a "venn diagram" amd mr. venn gets credit for something that was came up with 1000's of years before him. Euler's diagrams, albeit they are retarded, at least looked different and original compared to exact representations in ancient texts.


----------



## Polecat (Aug 24, 2010)

The Bible is the truth. Give me a break. That thing has more fiction then all the Steven King novels. It contains no truth maybe it has some history in it but you could never know if you found it or not.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 25, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> i am glad we agree on something at least. but why all the IMO. all that about american pride is FACT.
> 
> and god has everything to do with fate. the wheels of time and the cycle of the seasons was put into place long before any of us were born.
> 
> you merely control the minutia of your life. the stuff that really matters is way out of our control.


Well all I can say is that its not to hard for one to look and see the clear difference between OPINION and FACT.....All that about american pride is YOUR OPINION....and one of mine that I agree with you on. Americans are so very much so blindly prideful. I have nothing to say on your stuff about god. I have no need to debate about godly things. You could write a million and two books and at the end of the day, I am still a atheist. HOWEVER, i would greatly appreciate it if you can get off the kick of giving worldly futuristic prediction that I am gonna find myself in your shoes and a christian. Just cause you have faith in a fictional god does not mean you can see into the future and see who is going to convert to christianity or god or whatever. I PROMISE IF YOU COULD SEE, into the future, you would easly see that WILL NEVER EVER BE ME  SO WHY ALL THE IMO??? Cause thats all we are really entitled to. Everyone has a right to a opinion regardless if wrong or right


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 25, 2010)

Polecat said:


> The Bible is the truth. Give me a break. That thing has more fiction then all the Steven King novels. It contains no truth maybe it has some history in it but you could never know if you found it or not.


This is more accurate of a statement in representing what I believe. It MAY have SOME history THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED SOMEWHAT ACCURATE ( member these books were written by 40 different people, over 2000 YEARS). Moreso, I believe that there is very little if any truth in the bible at all. However, I do not base my decsions off the facts that the bible is inconsistent, and full of false information. I am a aethist, and it has nothing to do with a book that I was forced to read ( gotta love how religion is forced onto others....only way it can spread, IMO) at least 40 or so times from cover to cover in my childhood.


----------



## IregAt420 (Aug 25, 2010)

What do we all have as humans? Freedom of Choice. We can choose to live striaght and be kind to our fellow humans, or we can steal rob rape murder whatever. What is our greatest trait is also our greatest responsibility. And if you think the world wide suffering is God made...think about the individuals who have the man power to stop those things. All things un-Godly are simply man made. because of our freedom of choice.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 25, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> What do we all have as humans? Freedom of Choice. We can choose to live striaght and be kind to our fellow humans, or we can steal rob rape murder whatever. What is our greatest trait is also our greatest responsibility. And if you think the world wide suffering is God made...think about the individuals who have the man power to stop those things. All things un-Godly are simply man made. because of our freedom of choice.


I personally think that we have been made to think we have a "Freedom of Choice" post 9/11 alot of our constitutional rights and such went out the window. ESPECIALLY THE PATRIOT ACT, that act alone took away ALOT of civil rights 

I think alot of people choice the argument that the presence of evil alone can or does dis-proves the exsistence of a "god". I dont believe in a divine god or a divine evil. I think evil is just evil. All which stems from civilized humans, and maybe one can go as far as to call it just human nature. Even in the bible "evilness" is awashed. So I dont believe the whole evil argument dis-proves a "god" I remain a aethist none the less. With or without evil, or with our without a "god"...I will be a aethist. I think sometimes people dont realize that being aethist is a CHOICE TO NOT BELIEVE IN A GOD....I think that gets miss stated by the " I dont believe there is a "god". Even under the extremely nil probabilities that THeRE IS A All powerful, all knowing, all loving god...I will NOT BELIEVE IN that entity or "god" regardless.


----------



## Retris (Aug 25, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I personally think that we have been made to think we have a "Freedom of Choice" post 9/11 alot of our constitutional rights and such went out the window. ESPECIALLY THE PATRIOT ACT, that act alone took away ALOT of civil rights
> 
> I think alot of people choice the argument that the presence of evil alone can or does dis-proves the exsistence of a "god". I dont believe in a divine god or a divine evil. I think evil is just evil. All which stems from civilized humans, and maybe one can go as far as to call it just human nature. Even in the bible "evilness" is awashed. So I dont believe the whole evil argument dis-proves a "god" I remain a aethist none the less. With or without evil, or with our without a "god"...I will be a aethist. I think sometimes people dont realize that being aethist is a CHOICE TO NOT BELIEVE IN A GOD....I think that gets miss stated by the " I dont believe there is a "god". Even under the extremely nil probabilities that THeRE IS A All powerful, all knowing, all loving god...I will NOT BELIEVE IN that entity or "god" regardless.


Numero uno, it is spelled A_LOT. But yea, I dont think it is 'human nature', it is just nature. Nature is chaos.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 25, 2010)

Retris said:


> Numero uno, it is spelled A_LOT. But yea, I dont think it is 'human nature', it is just nature. Nature is chaos.


Numero dos, This is a cannabis forum, not a grammer site  I agree Human Nature is Chaos. I think if we were not here, the planet would be fine and non-chaotic.


----------



## undertheice (Aug 25, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I think if we were not here, the planet would be fine and non-chaotic.


don't be such a foolish misanthrope. the only thing that would change if humans weren't here is that there would be no one to define chaos or evil. there would always be something to take the place of this planet's top predator and there is no indication that it would be any kinder or more orderly than mankind.


----------



## IregAt420 (Aug 25, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> . With or without evil, or with our without a "god"...I will be a aethist..


Thats amazing. You are so far already. Your saying that if there is a God, a One God, One Creator, that you would still be an atheist. I highly doubt that lol. Anyways, You have taken this DECEIVING theory of "you are a god" and "there is no god" and grabbed hold and never looked back. Sadly, once the false messiah (we call the "Anti-Christ") shows up, you will jump to him. Like all your insecurities were set free and you just jumped to him. 

And, this is the first time i have been high in weeks. Love it. Just wanted to let everyone know. =)
------"It feels like the first time"..."Feels like the very first time" hahaha i had to do that too.


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 25, 2010)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I personally think that we have been made to think we have a "Freedom of Choice" post 9/11 alot of our constitutional rights and such went out the window. ESPECIALLY THE PATRIOT ACT, that act alone took away ALOT of civil rights
> 
> I think alot of people choice the argument that the presence of evil alone can or does dis-proves the exsistence of a "god". I dont believe in a divine god or a divine evil. I think evil is just evil. All which stems from civilized humans, and maybe one can go as far as to call it just human nature. Even in the bible "evilness" is awashed. So I dont believe the whole evil argument dis-proves a "god" I remain a aethist none the less. With or without evil, or with our without a "god"...I will be a aethist. I think sometimes people dont realize that being aethist is a CHOICE TO NOT BELIEVE IN A GOD....I think that gets miss stated by the " I dont believe there is a "god". Even under the extremely nil probabilities that THeRE IS A All powerful, all knowing, all loving god...I will NOT BELIEVE IN that entity or "god" regardless.


you perception of god is just skewed. 
you think if there was a "god" that it would make your life easier and pain/hate free, why wouldnt it just create a uptopia for me? 

Your short sided intelligence doesnt teach you that you dont perceive pleasure, peace, or love without pain, war, and hate. You think you are in full control and can teach yourself whatever you want. 

you would still have to fight nature for food if you were by yourself out there, and judging by your tone you would last 3 or 4 days. 

you have book smarts but no street smarts, no common sense, no leadership skills, no soul, and no god. you are worthless in the kingdom of heaven. you havent said anything of value or merit based in real life experience. you think YOU, a CHILD, that is probably 22-24 years old, can teach a bunch of OLDER EXPERIENCED MEN that there IS NO GOD? You have a lot of nerve son, and no facial hair to back it up. 

hell you dont even live in the real world yet. daddy still pays for your room AND board kiddo.

do yourself a favor and revisit this post when you make your 30's so you can have some mature insight. thanks


----------



## crackerboy (Aug 25, 2010)

Well after reading this thread from beginning to end. I realize that most of the people posting comments about the bible have never actually read the bible. And to those that have read it, I say don't just read it study it. You need to understand who was writing each book as well as who it was written too and when it was written. It also helps to look back to the Hebrew meanings of some of the words and phrases. There is one passage that says "My ways are not your ways", meaning just because you don't understand Gods reasons does not make them wrong. It is ok to question the bible. I encourage it. I just ask that the first place that you look for those answers is the bible. You should at least give god the chance to defend himself. Don't look to some internet post first. If your going to question the bible than read it and see if it answers those questions.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 26, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> I guess I dont get how people can bash the Bible or The Quran or Torah and believe that we evolved from APES?????
> -If we evolved from apes, please tell me...Why arent apes STILL evolving. If that was true, and I was an ape, i wouldnt want banana all day, Id want pussy and cars and AC.


 Apes are evolving. There has been about 6My of evolution between chimpanzees and us. Where did you learn that apes stopped evolving? Do you even understand biology enough to realize that we are still apes ourselves? Even the creationist Linnaeus recognized this decades before Darwin. 

It is very sad that you will believe wholeheartedly conspiracy theories with very little evidence like the Illuminati and believe in a mythical Eden that has absolutely no supporting evidence but are willing to dismiss the mountains of evidence supporting common ancestry just because you don't understand it and obviously haven't studied it much.


----------



## IregAt420 (Aug 26, 2010)

What person has came out of the jungle naked and been like, "i made it! im human!'' and very little evidence of illuminati???? just search the evidence...its overwhelming.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 27, 2010)

IregAt420 said:


> What person has came out of the jungle naked and been like, "i made it! im human!''


 You are fucking kidding I hope. If you really believe evolution works like that then its no wonder you don't accept it. It might help to study at least the basic scientific principles concerning Darwinism before you try to debate someone about it. 

As for the Illuminati, you're definition of evidence leaves a lot to be desired. There is nothing more than anything circumstantial, otherwise it wouldn't be classified as a conspiracy theory now would it? 
http://www.skepdic.com/illuminati.html


----------



## jeffbelize (Aug 27, 2010)

I believe in GOD Lt.Dan


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 27, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> you perception of god is just skewed.
> you think if there was a "god" that it would make your life easier and pain/hate free, why wouldnt it just create a uptopia for me?
> 
> Your short sided intelligence doesnt teach you that you dont perceive pleasure, peace, or love without pain, war, and hate. You think you are in full control and can teach yourself whatever you want.
> ...


Seeing that time travel is still not a technology, MM is unable to go back 18 years and revist his 30's. Perhaps his father would still pay for his room and board if he was still alive! Your renditions to predict the future and call names ( which BTW is a extremely childish act and simply immature) is still exposing your self as the ass clown MM entitled you as! So take your god, and preach to someone else. Your attempts to patronize him with your god are unwarranted!!!!!!!! Moreso, I am confident that everyone who has posted on this thread has finalized you as invalid, neurotic, and possible mentally misfortunate! I have known MM for damn near twenty years! He is the furthest thing from your reading level to even begin to comprehend! I will ask that you stop your disrespects, and insults before there is a need to bring in the powers to be to shun your continous tantrums stemming from failed attempts to sound educated and attempts to convert people to your views!

In closing Mixed Melody again thanks you for the awesome free signature you hooked him up with, and wish's you the best in all you do....Which he is convinced is not much if anything at all worth considering by anyone  He is also convinced that your signature is the only thing valid about you. All of your post are lies, and that you make things up in attempt to gain some form of friendship, even if its only digital! Lastly he concurs that you have no self esteem!

PS- My personal views on religion are that A aethists views are just as valid as a believers views. Neither has more merit than the other, IMO. They both have their merits and their uses. I think the only possible awnser is through science. In that, I believe, its the only way to find out what would happen to planet earth. To say that the planet would be faced with a new top preditor, IMO, is just your opinion. There is no scientific evidence that would happen. That also insists that when humans leave planet ( for whatever reason) that we are leaving alone. Perhaps No one and nothing will be around when humans become extinct. If say a meteor was to hit earth that is the size of say, mars, I would imagine any and all life forms would be long gone. Or perhaps more realistically speaking, a couple of nuclear bombs, and tada, humans managed to kill everything on planet ( wouldnt surprise me) Thus leaving nothing new to become planets new top predator.Although, that is not to say a new life form couldnt emerge if planet earth was to be able to still be a host to life forms. However, under the events of a nuclear war/bombs I wonder what could arise on planet to become its new top predator. These very ideas alone are very thought provoking. Could one imagine a planet that was not inhabited with any life forms, whatso ever? I agree with you in saying we are this planets worse and top predator. We use earth like a ash tray with no thought or memory that we only get one shot with this planet. However, similar to the science of host and parasite, we will awash our host( planet earth) with our own carelessness, IMO. I think humans are on a path at moment to cause a self extinction. At some point, humans are going to over populate the planet to the point that our host can no longer support us humans and itself, IMO  I believe Stephan Hawking has also predicted that humans have created a self-imposed extinction, but I dont know a lot about his predictions. However, I can honestly say that is logical, and has merit. I am still a believer that us humans have become our own worse enemy!


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 27, 2010)

The Potologist said:


> Seeing that time travel is still not a technology, MM is unable to go back 18 years and revist his 30's. Perhaps his father would still pay for his room and board if he was still alive! Your renditions to predict the future and call names ( which BTW is a extremely childish act and simply immature) is still exposing your self as the ass clown MM entitled you as! So take your god, and preach to someone else. Your attempts to patronize him with your god are unwarranted!!!!!!!! Moreso, I am confident that everyone who has posted on this thread has finalized you as invalid, neurotic, and possible mentally misfortunate! I have known MM for damn near twenty years! He is the furthest thing from your reading level to even begin to comprehend! I will ask that you stop your disrespects, and insults before there is a need to bring in the powers to be to shun your continous tantrums stemming from failed attempts to sound educated and attempts to convert people to your views!
> 
> In closing Mixed Melody again thanks you for the awesome free signature you hooked him up with, and wish's you the best in all you do....Which he is convinced is not much if anything at all worth considering by anyone  He is also convinced that your signature is the only thing valid about you. All of your post are lies, and that you make things up in attempt to gain some form of friendship, even if its only digital! Lastly he concurs that you have no self esteem!


noone was talking to you, but that is very romantic the way you came and protected your "buddy"

do really i need to go get my cult of rich successful affluent god believing adult friends to come here and back up the schooling i have given you boys in deuteronomy?


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 27, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> noone was talking to you, but that is very romantic the way you came and protected your "buddy"
> 
> do really i need to go get my cult of rich successful affluent god believing adult friends to come here and back up the schooling i have given you boys in deuteronomy?


No we wiped are arse with your renditions of biblical madness and immature tantrums and have thus left them in the garbage where everything you stated belongs! I can care aless if you bring the ulmighty one with you and your following of rich successful affluent god believing friends. Regardless you have no point, no merit, and nothing even close to valid, let alone anything worse listening to! I am fully convinced that your signature is the only thing that has merit to you. "All of my posts are a lie, I merely make us BULLSHIT on a attempt to gain some sort of friendship or notarity, lastly, you have no self esteem, perhaps even mental retardation"

This argument is over, you can keep your comments to yourself, for that is the only use they have! Any more childish, immature, inappropriate name calling or abusive language will result in no comment being made. MM, nor I care to continue entertaining the young and the reckless. With your renditions and jokes there are hundreds of blokes who are laughing cause they have stolen your Thunder!


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 27, 2010)

The Potologist said:


> No we wiped are arse with your renditions of biblical madness and immature tantrums and have thus left them in the garbage where everything you stated belongs! I can care aless if you bring the ulmighty one with you and your following of rich successful affluent god believing friends. Regardless you have no point, no merit, and nothing even close to valid, let alone anything worse listening to! I am fully convinced that your signature is the only thing that has merit to you. "All of my posts are a lie, I merely make us BULLSHIT on a attempt to gain some sort of friendship or notarity, lastly, you have no self esteem, perhaps even mental retardation"
> 
> This argument is over, you can keep your comments to yourself, for that is the only use they have! Any more childish, immature, inappropriate name calling or abusive language will result in no comment being made. MM, nor I care to continue entertaining the young and the reckless. With your renditions and jokes there are hundreds of blokes who are laughing cause they have stolen your Thunder!


um i hate to break it to the 2 of you, but your dumb atheist asses are vastly outnumber.


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 27, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> um i hate to break it to the 2 of you, but your dumb atheist asses are vastly outnumber.


Um I hate to break it to you but I said this argument is over. Nobody cares what you have to say. Regardless, I am sure the atheist community can give a shit what you think, or that they are outnumbered! Your doing that thing again that makes you look mildly mentally retarded and positively ignorrant, FYI


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 27, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> um i hate to break it to the 2 of you, but your dumb atheist asses are vastly outnumber.


 And this matters why? Do the number of people that believe something have any bearing on whether or not it's true? I guess Islam has more validity than Christianity because they have more believers, right? 
It's ill advised for you to resort to attacking atheists by calling them dumb. It gives no credence to your position and makes you look petty and childish. Is that how your god wants you to behave toward other human beings?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 27, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> And this matters why? Do the number of people that believe something have any bearing on whether or not it's true? I guess Islam has more validity than Christianity because they have more believers, right?
> It's ill advised for you to resort to attacking atheists by calling them dumb. It gives no credence to your position and makes you look petty and childish. Is that how your god wants you to behave toward other human beings?


that comment was in reference to his previous posts bro. why dont you read all the messages in the thread before you open your ignorant mouth and talk out of turn?


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 27, 2010)

The Potologist said:


> Um I hate to break it to you but I said this argument is over. Nobody cares what you have to say. Regardless, I am sure the atheist community can give a shit what you think, or that they are outnumbered! Your doing that thing again that makes you look mildly mentally retarded and positively ignorrant, FYI


no, actually, every-time an atheist wants to come here and start i fire, i will come and stomp it out. count on it.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 27, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> that comment was in reference to his previous posts bro. why dont you read all the messages in the thread before you open your ignorant mouth and talk out of turn?


 This is a public forum. There is no 'out of turn' as anyone can join in whenever the hell they want. If you want to limit responses to specific people, then use email or PM and stop treating this like it's your personal forum. 
Either way, my question still stand. Why does being outnumbered matter in any significant way? And your childish insults still are no help to your position and exposes the weakness of your debate skills.


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 27, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> no, actually, every-time an atheist wants to come here and start i fire, i will come and stomp it out. count on it.


Again, you have made it evident you have no bearing on what you are attempting to project. It has become even more clear that having even a basic conversation with some one of your decree is illogical, and perhaps not possible. I again resort to attempting to get a clear message to you. The most important line of my last post was " *YOU ARE DOING THAT THING AGAIN THAT MAKES YOU LOOK MILDLY MENTALLY RETARDED AND POSITIVELY IGNORRANT! *Furthermore, the atheist community can give a shit if you stomp until your legs fall off. Less you forget the post I stated " WITH YOUR RENDITIONS AND JOKES THERE ARE HUNDREDS OF BLOKES WHO LAUGHING CAUSE THEY HAVE STOLEN YOUR THUNDER"

This all in all does not surprise me. I guess christians need to re evaluate who they let in amoungst them. ALL THIS FROM A GUY WHO PICKS ON SCIENCE NERDS, WHILE POKING FUN OF AND NAME CALLING PEOPLE ALL IN THE ACT OF SPANKING SINGLE WHITE HOES( Check out Mixed Melodies new signature in previous post)......Yeah that sounds pretty neurotic and eccentric to say the least!!!! Again, I will give thanks on behalf of Mixed Melody for the awesome signature he got from a quote from you. Can you believe the guy has got 40 +reps because of his signature ( or your words in quotation)...Seems to be Hundreds of blokes still laughing at ya!!! I think its safe to just say your a christian in faith, but certianly NOT a christian in actions!

FYI, Kid Cudi and 2 Pac are not considered CHRISTIAN LIKE or CHRISTIAN MUSIC....I draw this from your post over in the Music Thread. ( I'll gladly quote, I can certianly go for a new signature to match Mixed Melodies) I am starting to get a better sense of validity into your immature and childish ways. Perhaps putting the head phones down and ending the renditions of a christian gangsta will give a better persona to the people of RIU  but then again you could just start stabbin yourself to death! I have a prediction to uphold. Ive got a bet you will stab yourself to death before 2013....so DONT LET ME DOWN


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 27, 2010)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> its your duty to fight for your rights of freedom, that includes knocking false idols off their pedestals, ahem, americas are known for that.
> 
> and this dude is posting something about jay-z, in the MUSIC forum. yall are all some serious haters. what is wrong with you people. comment on the topic, not the person starting the thread. jeez.
> 
> ...


*"STOP HATING.YOU CANT EVEN SEE YOUR HATE ITS BLINDED YOU SO MUCH"....*Hey what do they call those people who give advice but do otherwise.....Damn, just cant think of it ....hmmmmm is it a *HYPOCRITE??? *or perhaps for the simple minded....*LIAR*....EITHER WAY ADHEAD TO YOUR OWN ADVICE...STOP HATING ON ATHEIST!!


----------



## undertheice (Aug 27, 2010)

The Potologist said:


> Ive got a bet you will stab yourself to death before 2013....so DONT LET ME DOWN


i didn't know there was a pool going. can i get in on the action? i'd like to put a thousand dollars down on an unfortunate accident during erotic asphyxiation sometime in the latter half of 2011.


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 27, 2010)

YOU CAN ACTUALLY DOUBLE DOWN AT THE MOMENT  Betting just took a dramatic increase because of last couple of post.... I got ya down for 1,000 in fall of 2001 

Bets are Stabbing to Death by 2013
Erotic Asphyxiation in latter half of 2011
Pisses on Hive of Killer Bees by December of 2010
and last but not least...A lightning bolt from his friend up in the sky...most are hoping that one is as soon as possible so no real timeline


----------



## Retris (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha MY bet is that he will probably get his ass whipped good enough to where he cant open his mouth as much.... oh, by 2010? No wager. Just a hunch.


----------



## undertheice (Aug 27, 2010)

we've had several other bets here from beneath the permafrost. beaten to death by a gay bible salesman in 2011 for fifty dollars, self-immolation next week for a slightly used pack of chewing gum and a betamax copy of debbie does dallas, and a hundred dollars on a snake handling incident in late 2012.


----------



## Retris (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha! I am usually more original but I was actually irritated by the comments.


----------



## crackerboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Wow I guess I should not be surprised by where this thread went. It is really pathetic if you think about it. How do you go from discussing Religion and physics to taking bets on when and how someone will die. I know your all just screwing around, but why can't you just have a rational debate instead of hurling insults around like a bunch of pubescent children. (Unless of course you all really are children)


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 29, 2010)

Well this looks like fun...Jesus Christ never even existed...the whole story was made up!


----------



## lime73 (Aug 29, 2010)

If we all lived life like children the world would be a better place! Listen to them they have all the answers because they are not corrupted YET! Man is all wrong!


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 29, 2010)

lime73 said:


> If we all lived life like children the world would be a better place! Listen to them they have all the answers because they are not corrupted YET! Man is all wrong!


[youtube]pIQLuyyBx7o[/youtube]


----------



## crackerboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Well this looks like fun...Jesus Christ never even existed...the whole story was made up!


If I an archeologists digs up some bones you would ask how old are they. He says they look to be from the year 1234 or some crap. Then you would ask B.C. or A.D.? Without even thinking about it you just acknowledged that Jesus was real. His effect was so great on the world that we started time over. How can someone that never existed have such a profound effect on the course of the world. Even the Koran says that Jesus was the greatest profit above all others.


----------



## 808toker (Aug 29, 2010)

i say let people believe what they want to. but thats just what i believe. if you believe something else i cant say otherwise


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 29, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> If I an archeologists digs up some bones you would ask how old are they. He says they look to be from the year 1234 or some crap. Then you would ask B.C. or A.D.? Without even thinking about it you just acknowledged that Jesus was real. His effect was so great on the world that we started time over. How can someone that never existed have such a profound effect on the course of the world. Even the Koran says that Jesus was the greatest profit above all others.


 Did you give that thought more than two seconds? Using the calendar divisions of BC and AD have nothing to do with acknowledging whether Jesus was real any more than using our given names for the days of the weeks acknowledge the reality of the Norse gods or the names of the month acknowledge the Roman gods. I guess since I have to work next Wednesday and Thursday, then Thor and Odin are real. 

The fact that the person that created the modern calendar was a believer in Jesus and wanted to honor him had nothing to do with it, huh? 

BTW, you should know that nowadays archaeologists will use the convention that has become the world standard, including the post office, United Nations and scientific literature, and that is to use B.C.E and C.E. to refer to 'Before the Common Era' and 'Common Era' respectively.
(also, it's *prophet*, not *profit* genius)


----------



## 808toker (Aug 29, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Did you give that thought more than two seconds? Using the calendar divisions of BC and AD have nothing to do with acknowledging whether Jesus was real any more than using our given names for the days of the weeks acknowledge the reality of the Norse gods or the names of the month acknowledge the Roman gods. I guess since I have to work next Wednesday and Thursday, then Thor and Odin are real.
> 
> The fact that the person that created the modern calendar was a believer in Jesus and wanted to honor him had nothing to do with it, huh?
> 
> ...


so to say it without as much ego....they say B.C. and A.D. just to get some kind of measure in the time period. like no one knows when time started...


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 29, 2010)

808toker said:


> so to say it without as much ego....they say B.C. and A.D. just to get some kind of measure in the time period. like no one knows when time started...


 Without as much ego? What the fuck does that mean? 
If someone is going to make such a stupid claim, they deserve a little smack down. It has nothing to do with my ego.


----------



## 808toker (Aug 29, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Without as much ego? What the fuck does that mean?
> If someone is going to make such a stupid claim, they deserve a little smack down. It has nothing to do with my ego.


 hahaha idk im fucken baked! what do you expect on RIU chill out and smoke a j or 2


----------



## Hayduke (Aug 29, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> If I an archeologists digs up some bones you would ask how old are they. He says they look to be from the year 1234 or some crap. Then you would ask B.C. or A.D.? Without even thinking about it you just acknowledged that Jesus was real. His effect was so great on the world that we started time over. How can someone that never existed have such a profound effect on the course of the world. Even the Koran says that Jesus was the greatest profit above all others.


How?...The power of kings over the illiterate!

The story is not new...

During a time of strict Roman Census (and remember it's not like the story did not include the Romans...they killed him [so the story goes..])...not only does this thorn in the ass of Tax collectors not show up on the roll call...He is not spoken of until near 60 years after his death...this doer of miracles seemingly escaped the scribes for what was then...more than a lifetime and several generations!

The Koran is full of shit also...

And BC/AD does not acknowledge the existence of something that exists only in the minds of the delusional, any more than measuring in feet means my foot is 12"...it's just time...and some would say time is an illusion...perceived individually

On a lighter note...I find it really funny that in these difficult economic times, that people are filling churches that are so new, they have no bldg!!! Every school and the local city civic center now has a "church" that uses the facilities on Sunday...Some of these "churches" are lucky enough to have a suite in a strip mall...

Folding chairs...sin carnival tent! Freaking revivalists in the bible belt of the southwest!...

Praise the lord and pass the collection plate!...it's perfect...selling a product that you "feel"...and if you don't...you're not trying hard enough! They put out signs on the street corner like it's a damn yard sale!! I have difficulty comprehending that people are ACTUALLY this stupid...

edit:mindphuk...HeHe...I should have read your post before spouting off!!!

And lots of profit from the prophets!


----------



## crackerboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow you all just missed the main point or you just chose to ignore that part. The point was how can you deny that Jesus was even real when he has changed the world more than any person or event in history. And once again mindphuk why is it that you must result to insults. That only shows your own insecurities. And you just might see some spelling goofs cause this is a site of stoners and sometimes my fingers go faster than my mind when Im baked. LOL. You don't have to be a prick all the time do you.


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 29, 2010)

crackerboy said:


> Wow you all just missed the main point or you just chose to ignore that part. The point was how can you deny that Jesus was even real when he has changed the world more than any person or event in history. And once again mindphuk why is it that you must result to insults. That only shows your own insecurities. And you just might see some spelling goofs cause this is a site of stoners and sometimes my fingers go faster than my mind when Im baked. LOL. You don't have to be a prick all the time do you.


Your main point is completely lost when you start out with a false premise. What does the reality of a person have to do with whether or not their mythical status had an effect on people and thus the world? You are one step away from claiming proof of the divinity of Jesus just because of his impact on western civilization. You know, this God character also had a pretty big impact on the world so I guess that means he's real too. 

I'm sorry you think I was insulting but if you are going to present that failed line of reasoning as proof of Jesus, you sort of deserve what was said. Besides, anything I said in that post barely qualifies as insulting. It sounds like you're the one with insecurities. If you can't take some heat in a forum designed to debate this shit, especially when you are clearly wrong, then maybe you would be happier in a Christian forum where infidels such as I aren't welcome and you can all pat each other on the back for being so clever about how you all know that Jesus is really the Son of God and all of the rest of us stupid fools will burn for eternity.

BTW, what do you mean by "once again?" Where else in this thread do you find that I insulted you?


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 31, 2010)

if jews don't really acknowledge jesus, and jesus was a jew, is it safe to assume that he doesn't acknowledge himself? but who says there weren't other writings circulating about jesus before the "official" ones?


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 1, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> but who says there weren't other writings circulating about jesus before the "official" ones?


The story of the virgin birth of a messiah along with his untimely death is much older than hayseus...and the scholars and scribes of the time (writers and producers) would have been very aware of these historical stories...it makes sense that for a quick sheckle they might make a new Rambo movie


----------



## blazin256 (Sep 1, 2010)

so i guess it also makes sense for 12 people to write about someone, real or fake, teach about him and possibly die for him also. i dunno about you but i wouldn't make something up and be a martyr all for a quick dollar. christianity wasn't even a centralized church till the romans came in 300 years later. no telling how many how many texts they burnt.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 1, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> so i guess it also makes sense for 12 people to write about someone, real or fake, teach about him and possibly die for him also.


Does not matter what part of the story...it is still just a story



blazin256 said:


> christianity wasn't even a centralized church till the romans came in 300 years later.


exactly



blazin256 said:


> no telling how many how many texts they burnt.


no telling if they burned any at all


----------



## mindphuk (Sep 2, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> so i guess it also makes sense for 12 people to write about someone, real or fake, teach about him and possibly die for him also. i dunno about you but i wouldn't make something up and be a martyr all for a quick dollar. christianity wasn't even a centralized church till the romans came in 300 years later. no telling how many how many texts they burnt.


 First, there is absolutely no evidence that anyone that personally knew Jesus wrote anything. Second, what you have done is create a straw man -- is it more likely that Christianity came about organically based on legends like most every other religion or that a group of people came together and said "lets create a new religion?" 

Divine parentage back in that time period were a sign commonly associated with that of a king. It is well established in Egyptian, Babylonian, Assyrian and even Greek and Roman mythos. It is very likely Matthew, most likely writing in Greek for other gentile, non-Hebrew speakers, knew these stories and not able to read Hebrew very well mistranslated Isaiah 7:14. He ignored the fact (or just didn't know Hebrew that well) that Isaiah 7 had absolutely nothing to do with the messiah but instead was a prophecy concerning King Ahaz of Judah and was relevant only during his lifetime. It could not have been about Jesus. 

The earlier writings of Mark and John as well as Paul's letters never once mention a virgin conception


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 2, 2010)

In case anyone has not seen this stuff...

[youtube]BNf-P_5u_Hw&feature=related[/youtube]

and...
[youtube]qc-mrJf45Hg&feature=iv[/youtube]

and don't miss this...
[youtube]IjAegPhQOUg&feature=iv[/youtube]


----------



## blazin256 (Sep 3, 2010)

who decided dec 25? romans. what were romans before "christians"? pagans. why did romans pick this date? to paganize it to get more followers. dec 25 is never mentioned in the bible, in fact no date is. a more accurate date would be spring or fall, according to scripture.
one of zeitgeist's source come from gerald massey, a "self taught" egyptologist. but according to real egyptologists, horus date of birth is early august.
it behooves us all to not trust anything we see or hear without proper research. good movie though, very entertaining.
[video=youtube;D7GgWOi4SQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7GgWOi4SQM[/video]


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 3, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> who decided dec 25? romans. what were romans before "christians"? pagans. why did romans pick this date? to paganize it to get more followers. dec 25 is never mentioned in the bible, in fact no date is. a more accurate date would be spring or fall, according to scripture.
> one of zeitgeist's source come from gerald massey, a "self taught" egyptologist. but according to real egyptologists, horus date of birth is early august.
> it behooves us all to not trust anything we see or hear without proper research. good movie though, very entertaining.
> [video=youtube;D7GgWOi4SQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7GgWOi4SQM[/video]


The bible does not say it...it says the Sun dies on the cross and born again 3 days later...and the birth of the Sun is announced by the alignment of the "three kings" with Sirius in the constellation Virgo (Bethlehem)...I'll actually watch your vid though as nothing in my reality is threatened 

And your right about it behooving us to do our research!!! cuz believing any of the bullshit written in either of the 2 testaments or the koran is freaking dangerous.


----------



## mindphuk (Sep 3, 2010)

You know, I think I posted this before after seeing the umpteenth post of the Zeitgeist videos. I mentioned these as well as the criticism should be stickied here in the SSP forum. A good skeptic always remembers to be just as skeptical of claims that might support their personal beliefs and biases. Those videos have many outright factual errors mixed in with some half-truths and then sprinkled with commonly accepted scholarly facts to give it an air of legitimacy.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 4, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> You know, I think I posted this before after seeing the umpteenth post of the Zeitgeist videos. I mentioned these as well as the criticism should be stickied here in the SSP forum. A good skeptic always remembers to be just as skeptical of claims that might support their personal beliefs and biases. Those videos have many outright factual errors mixed in with some half-truths and then sprinkled with commonly accepted scholarly facts to give it an air of legitimacy.


Sounds like...religion...sorry to post them, the devil made me do it


----------

